# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Kuopion paikallisliikenne

## cummins

Meillä Kuopiossa taas vanhimmat katurit on Kabus TG6-7000 vuodelta 1983. Sitten tulevat Wiimat 89, Mersu 0405 N2 vuodelta 95. Uusinta uutta ovat viisi Citaroa vuodelta 2000. Varsinkin nuo vanhemmat Mersut alkavat kyllä olla melko huonossa kunnossa tekniikaltaankin.

----------


## a__m

Nyt meinaa alkaa luisua Jyväskylästä vähän sivuun, mut eikös Kuopiossa lisäksi liikuskele jotain 90-luvun Kabuseja? niitä joita oli Liikenne Oy:lläkin vielä viime aikoinaan h75:llä ja h77:lla.

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Erotetaan tämä keskustelu Kuopiosta omaksi aiheekseen, niin luisuminen ei haittaa

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ...eikös Kuopiossa lisäksi liikuskele jotain 90-luvun Kabuseja? niitä joita oli Liikenne Oy:lläkin vielä viime aikoinaan h75:llä ja h77:lla.


Ne taisivat jatkaa matkaansa Varkauteen: ainakin viime talvena bongasin sikäläisessä katurissa.

----------


## MCW

> Meillä Kuopiossa taas vanhimmat katurit on Kabus TG6-7000 vuodelta 1983.


Kuopion vm -83 ja -86 katuri-Kabusit ovat mallia TD4.

----------


## Mikko121

> Alunperin kirjoittanut a__m
> 
> ...eikös Kuopiossa lisäksi liikuskele jotain 90-luvun Kabuseja? niitä joita oli Liikenne Oy:lläkin vielä viime aikoinaan h75:llä ja h77:lla.
> 
> 
> Ne taisivat jatkaa matkaansa Varkauteen: ainakin viime talvena bongasin sikäläisessä katurissa.


Ja ovat siellä kyllä edelleen..

----------


## M62

Ja minne sitten vm 97 City U ovat kadonneet vuonna 2001?

----------


## Miska

> Ja minne sitten vm 97 City U ovat kadonneet vuonna 2001?


Kuopion uukkarit siirrettiin Jyväskylään.

----------


## Georg Tilsa

Huonossa kunnossa alkaa uukkarit olemaan Jyväskylässä. Kai vikaa on alustan luotettavuudessa, mutta kaupunkikuvassa näkyy jatkuvasti helmoista lommoilla olevia ja maalaamattomilla pelleillä paikattuja autoja. Linjakilvetkin alkaa repsottaa ja pahvilappuja ilmestyy ikkunaan. Voi voi, niin hyvässä iskussa olivat vielä Kuopiosta lähtiessä.

----------


## kuukanko

VTT on tehnyt selvityksen Kuopion paikallisliikenteen kilpailuttamisesta. Selvityksessä kerrotaan myös, että Kuopion Liikenne on tilannut 30 uutta matalalattiabussia.

----------


## antsa

Joista ensimmäinen astuu palvelukseen elokuun aikana. On jo maalattuna Kabusilla....

----------


## Miska

> Joista ensimmäinen astuu palvelukseen elokuun aikana. On jo maalattuna Kabusilla....


On jo aikakin uusia Kuopion katureita. Kuopion Liikenteellä on edelleen yli 30 1980-luvulla valmistunutta katuria ja lisäksi muutama ihan 1990-luvun alusta. Uudempikin kalusto on lähinnä vuosimallia 1995... Katureiden keski-ikä taitaa tällä hetkellä olla jo hyvin lähellä 20 vuotta.

----------


## killerpop

Kuopion paikallisliikenteesetä muuten sellainen pieni juttu, että Pohjolan Liikennekin ajaa tästä kesästä alkaen linjalla 32 pari vuoroa.

----------


## cummins

Ensi viikolla pitäisi ekat uudet matalat kabussit tulla kuopioon.

----------


## antsa

Ensimmäinen on jo maalattu ja sai numeron 1 sekä kilvet JHK-591.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Kuopion vm -83 ja -86 katuri-Kabusit ovat mallia TD4.


*Mallihan on TD-4/7250  :Wink:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Kuopiossa otettiin käyttöön uusi Saaristokatu viime perjantaina 24.10. Katu lyhentää matkaa keskustasta osaan eteläisiä kaupunginosia. Linja 23 alkoi kulkea uutta katua jo avajaispäivänä. Linjalla on vuoroja kaksi tunnissa maanantaista lauantaihin, mutta sunnuntaina ei ajeta. Linjan reitti on numeron 6 muotoinen. Saaristokadun kautta keskustaan saapuvat autot palaavat Saaristokadun kautta takaisin. Myös linja 19 kulkee Saaristokadun kautta, mutta vuoroja on vain viisi koulupäivisin. Saaristokadun rakentamista kohtaan oli vastustusta ympäristösyistä.

----------


## MCW

Aikataulua selaamalla näkee linjan 23 autojen ajavan lenkkiä Itkonniemi - Tori (Sokos) - Savilahti - Jynkänvuori - Saaristokatu - Tori (Kauppahalli) - Saaristokatu - Jynkänvuori - Savilahti - Tori (Kaupungintalo) - Itkonniemi. Kierrosaika on 150 minuuttia.

23 on muuten ainoa säännöllisesti rautatieaseman edestä ajava linja ja sekin vain Itkonniemestä keskustaan tullessa. Lisäksi sunnuntaisin aseman edestä lähtevät pidennyt vuorot linjalla 4 Neulamäen kautta Petoselle ja linjalla 5 Puijonlaakson ja Rypysuon kautta Päivärantaan. Junista S 79 saapuu 23.09 ja IC 927 klo 23.25.

Muut kaupunkilinjat käyttävät linja-autoaseman pysäkkejä Puijonkadulla.

Katsaus syksyn mutoksiin tässä.

----------


## Miska

> Aikataulua selaamalla näkee linjan 23 autojen ajavan lenkkiä Itkonniemi - Tori (Sokos) - Savilahti - Jynkänvuori - Saaristokatu - Tori (Kauppahalli) - Saaristokatu - Jynkänvuori - Savilahti - Tori (Kaupungintalo) - Itkonniemi. Kierrosaika on 150 minuuttia.


Vai menisikö tuo jopa neljällä autolla ja kahden tunnin kierroksilla? Itkonniemestä 7:05 lähtevä auto on torilla 7:18, Petosella 7:35, Jynkänvuoressa 7:48 ja saapuu taas torille 8:03. Torilta Saaristokadun kautta on paluulähtö heti 8:03, Jynkänvuoressa 8:18, Petosella 8:25, torilla 8:50 ja Itkonniemessä 9:05. Toki tuossa voi olla torilla Saaristokadun kautta tultua puolen tunnin huilitauko.

----------


## ressuu

> Vai menisikö tuo jopa neljällä autolla ja kahden tunnin kierroksilla? Itkonniemestä 7:05 lähtevä auto on torilla 7:18, Petosella 7:35, Jynkänvuoressa 7:48 ja saapuu taas torille 8:03. Torilta Saaristokadun kautta on paluulähtö heti 8:03, Jynkänvuoressa 8:18, Petosella 8:25, torilla 8:50 ja Itkonniemessä 9:05. Toki tuossa voi olla torilla Saaristokadun kautta tultua puolen tunnin huilitauko.


Ei siinä mitään taukoja ole...sanoo henkilö joka todellakin tietää asiasta jotain.

----------


## MCW

Kuopio saa odotetun matkailulipun 20.4.2009. Hinta aikuisille 7,50   ja lapsille 3,80. Matkailulippu on voimassa 24 tuntia ostohetkestä Kuopion tasataksa-alueella (Sorsasalo-Keinälänniemi välinen alue). Matkailulipulla matkustavalta ei myöskään peritä yö- tai pyhälisää. Lipun saa onneksi helposti kuljettajalta joten matkustaja ei ole rajoitetusti auki olevan Matkahuollon tai muutaman muun harvan lipunmyyntipisteen armoilla.

Lipun hintaan ei sisälly matkatavaramaksua (lastenvaunut, koira tai muu eläin, polkupyörä).

----------


## Wänskä

> Kuopio saa odotetun matkailulipun 20.4.2009. Hinta aikuisille 7,50   ja lapsille 3,80. Matkailulippu on voimassa 24 tuntia ostohetkestä Kuopion tasataksa-alueella (Sorsasalo-Keinälänniemi välinen alue). Matkailulipulla matkustavalta ei myöskään peritä yö- tai pyhälisää. Lipun saa onneksi helposti kuljettajalta joten matkustaja ei ole rajoitetusti auki olevan Matkahuollon tai muutaman muun harvan lipunmyyntipisteen armoilla.
> 
> Lipun hintaan ei sisälly matkatavaramaksua (lastenvaunut, koira tai muu eläin, polkupyörä).


Aika suolainen on hinta, mutta edistystä tuokin. Kummallista, että niin harvassa kaupungissa Suomessa on ylipäätään 24 tunnin lippu. Tuollaiset 1-7 päivän liput kun olisivat käteviä kaupungissa parin päivän asioilla käyville. Toki sillä edellytyksellä että joukkoliikenteellä myös pääsisi tarvittaviin paikkoihin. Kertoisiko joku onko Turun, Helsingin, Tampereen ja Kuopion lisäksi 24 tunnin lippua muualla Suomessa?

Keski-Euroopassa hotellissa yöpymisen hinnalla tulee usein aamiaisen lisäksi kaupanpäällisiksi ilmainen lippu kaupungin joukkoliikenteeseen siksi ajaksi, kun hotellissa majoittuu. Mitäköhän vaadittaisiin, jotta tällaista saataisiin tapahtuvan Suomessakin? Jos yöpyisin jostain syystä Lappeenrannassa kolme yötä hotellissa, ottaisin mielelläni vastaan nelipäiväisen joukkoliikennelipun. Helpottaisi spontaania liikkumista.

----------


## MCW

Minun mielestäni tuo on edullinen lipputuote kun verrataan kertalippuihin. Joissain kaupungeissa käytössä olevan kalenteripäivän sijaan 24 tuntia vapaata matkustusta halvemmalla kuin kolme vaihdotonta matkaa (kertalippu 2.90e) tai kaksi vaihdollista matkaa (2.90e + siirtolippu 1.50e).

----------


## kaakkuri

> Minun mielestäni tuo on edullinen lipputuote kun verrataan kertalippuihin. Joissain kaupungeissa käytössä olevan kalenteripäivän sijaan 24 tuntia vapaata matkustusta halvemmalla kuin kolme vaihdotonta matkaa (kertalippu 2.90e) tai kaksi vaihdollista matkaa (2.90e + siirtolippu 1.50e).


Samaa mieltä, edullinen lippu se on minustakin. Taksin aloitustaksa on osapuilleen saman hintainen ja sillä taksalla laskutus vasta alkaa yhden matkan osalta.




> Keski-Euroopassa hotellissa yöpymisen hinnalla tulee usein aamiaisen lisäksi kaupanpäällisiksi ilmainen lippu kaupungin joukkoliikenteeseen siksi ajaksi, kun hotellissa majoittuu. Mitäköhän vaadittaisiin, jotta tällaista saataisiin tapahtuvan Suomessakin? Jos yöpyisin jostain syystä Lappeenrannassa kolme yötä hotellissa, ottaisin mielelläni vastaan nelipäiväisen joukkoliikennelipun. Helpottaisi spontaania liikkumista.


Karkaa taas Kuopiosta yleisemmäksi, mutta otsikon viereen kirjoittaminen on tämän forumin tapa, joten;
Voihan sen hotellin kilpailukykyä asiakkaista parantavan tuotteen aloitteentekijä olla hotellikin. Linja-autoala ei ole ainakaan minun näkövinkkelistäni ollut erityisen innokas keksimään uusia tuotteita millä asiakkaita hankittaisiin lisää vaan enemmän on keskitytty kannattavuuskamppailun nimissä höyläämään ja supistamaan. Siinä ei paljoa PelleMiljoonat auta.

Käytännön ongelma on yleisemmin se että vaikka se maksaisi mitä, ei yhteyksistä ole hotellilla mitään tietoa. Näin on esimerkiksi Rovaniemen hotelleissa.
Toisaalta H:ki-Vantaan lentoasemalta Fazerin tehtaalle Fazerintie 6:een Vantaalla teoriassa pääsee Euroopan parhaalla joukkoliikenteellä. Miten ja milloin, siihen ei osaa vastata 61:n kuljettajakaan.

Joka tapauksessa hyvä että tuollainen tuote on Kuopioon tullut, soisi yleistyvän muuallakin ja niin että olisi olemassa samalla mukaan annettava käsikokoinen opas kuinka kulkea kaupungissa bussilla. Voisi saada paikallisiakin ison auton kyytiin.

----------


## Miska

> Kertoisiko joku onko Turun, Helsingin, Tampereen ja Kuopion lisäksi 24 tunnin lippua muualla Suomessa?


*Oulussa* Koskilinjoilla on 24h matkailulippu, josta on erikseen Oulun kaupungin alueella kelpaava versio ja koko seudulla kelpaava versio. 

*Porissa* Porin Linjojen turistilippu on voimassa ostopäivän + 1 - 3 seuraavaa päivää. 

*Jyväskylässä* Jyväskylän Liikenteen matkailijalippu on voimassa lippuun merkityn päivän aamun ensimmäisistä vuoroista seuraavaan yöhön klo 3 asti.

----------


## kemkim

> Käytännön ongelma on yleisemmin se että vaikka se maksaisi mitä, ei yhteyksistä ole hotellilla mitään tietoa. Näin on esimerkiksi Rovaniemen hotelleissa.
> Toisaalta H:ki-Vantaan lentoasemalta Fazerin tehtaalle Fazerintie 6:een Vantaalla teoriassa pääsee Euroopan parhaalla joukkoliikenteellä. Miten ja milloin, siihen ei osaa vastata 61:n kuljettajakaan.


Miten ihmeessä kuljettaja voi muistaa kaikkien linjojen varsilla olevat pysäkkien nimet, kadunnimet ja kohteet? Joissain yhtiöissä linjoja on kymmeniä ja hyvä, jos kuljettaja edes reitit muistaa. Jokaisen reitin varrella on ainakin Helsingissä paljon erilaisia kouluja, terveyasemia, työpaikkoja ym. kohteita. Varmimman tiedon matkustaja saa Reittioppaasta, jota kannattaisi markkinoida tehokkaasti ja tehdä Reittiopas-automaatteja moniin paikkoihin. Tämä tilanne tosin voi parantua tulevaisuudessa, kun kuljettajien on uusien HKL:n kilpailutussopimusten myötä tehtävä eräänlainen tietämyskoe jokaista ajamaansa reittiä kohti. Tämän takia kuljettajat erikoistuisivat ajamaan tietyillä linjoilla, koska kaikkia ei ole aikaa kouluttaa kaikille reiteille.

----------


## Samppa

> Miten ihmeessä kuljettaja voi muistaa kaikkien linjojen varsilla olevat pysäkkien nimet, kadunnimet ja kohteet? Joissain yhtiöissä linjoja on kymmeniä ja hyvä, jos kuljettaja edes reitit muistaa. Jokaisen reitin varrella on ainakin Helsingissä paljon erilaisia kouluja, terveyasemia, työpaikkoja ym. kohteita. Tämä tilanne tosin voi parantua tulevaisuudessa, kun kuljettajien on uusien HKL:n kilpailutussopimusten myötä tehtävä eräänlainen tietämyskoe jokaista ajamaansa reittiä kohti. Tämän takia kuljettajat erikoistuisivat ajamaan tietyillä linjoilla, koska kaikkia ei ole aikaa kouluttaa kaikille reiteille.


Ainakin Helsingissä pyäkkien nimet ja kadunnimet löytyvät aikataulukirjasta. Kaikkea ei siis tarvitse ulkoa muistaa.

Toinen kysymys on sitten se, että kuinka laajasti ammattitaitoisen kuljettajan pitää tuntea liikennöintiympäristöä?

Mielestäni aika laajasti, jos haluaa olla ammattilainen.
Toimiipa kuljettaja sitten esim. Kuopiossa, Jyväskylässä, Turussa tai vaikka pääkaupunkiseudulla hänen pitäisi pystyä neuvomaan matkustajia matkustamiseen liittyvissä asioissa.

Tähän asiaan liittyvä keskustelu sopii ehkä paremmin toiseen ketjuun:
http://jlf.fi/f32/3552-kuljettajien-...tervehtiminen/

----------


## cummins

Kuopioon on tullut toinenkin uusi lippulaji. Vuorelan kunnonpaikan kylpylälippu jonka voi ostaa myöskin linja-autoista.Aikuisille 14 ja lapsille 7, Sis. Kylpyläkäynnin ja edestakaisen bussilipun Kunnonpaikkaan alueella: Siilinjärven Leppäkaarre  Kuopion tori. Kuopion liikenteellähän vaihtui toimitusjohtaja 1.4 alkaen joten nopeasti alkoi tulla uudistuksia vanhaan verrattuna.Hyvä että löytyy halua saada lisää matkustajia kuopiossakin olevan matkustajakadon aikana.

----------


## Epa

Kuopion torin seudulla bussipysäkkien sijainnit muuttuvat. Syynä ovat alatorin rakennustyöt. http://www.savonsanomat.fi/uutiset/s...antaina/493484

----------


## MCW

Mahdollisen lakon aikana hoidettava liikenne Kuopiossa.

http://www.kuopionliikenne.fi/ajanko...sliikenteessae

----------


## Metropolitan

> Mahdollisen lakon aikana hoidettava liikenne Kuopiossa.
> 
> http://www.kuopionliikenne.fi/ajanko...sliikenteessae


Kappas vaan, manuaalisesti linkin (joka oli jo nyt näköjään kuollut) kautta pääsivuille mennessä huomasi, että onhan ex-kotikaupunkiin lopultakin saatu online-reittiopas Hesan malliin. Huva.

Mutta tuostakaan ei kokeilujen (Rissalantie, Lentokentäntie, Lentoasema?,  _Kuopion_ Lentoasema??) jälkeen selvinnyt, että onko julkista liikennettä lentokentältä tehty säännöllisemmäksi. Ainakin viitisen vuotta sitten matkan varrelle jääneiden matkatavaroiden asiaa setviessä se yksi(?) lentokonetta varten varattu bussi ehti mennä ja ainoastaan tarkkasilmäisen taksikuskin odottelun ansiosta pääsin liikkeelle tarvitsematta tilata taksia kaukaa Kuopiosta tulemaan nyt typötyhjälle lentoasemalle, jolle tuskin oli bussiakaan tulossa ihan lähitunteina. 

Hoitaako Finnair näitä vai onko Kuopion Liikenteelläkin jotakin hieman säännöllisempää liikennettä kentälle, kuten joskus 80-luvulla? Ymmärrän, että pohjimmiltaan korpikentälle ei kannata ajattaa busseja kuin lentoihin liittyen, mutta tällaisella julkisella liikenteellä kun ei ainakaan lisätä uskoa että kentältä välttämättä pääsisi liikkelle pulittamatta kymmeniä euroja.

----------


## Miska

> Hoitaako Finnair näitä vai onko Kuopion Liikenteelläkin jotakin hieman säännöllisempää liikennettä kentälle, kuten joskus 80-luvulla? Ymmärrän, että pohjimmiltaan korpikentälle ei kannata ajattaa busseja kuin lentoihin liittyen, mutta tällaisella julkisella liikenteellä kun ei ainakaan lisätä uskoa että kentältä välttämättä pääsisi liikkelle pulittamatta kymmeniä euroja.


Tietoa Kuopion lentokentän bussiyhteyksistä löytyy täältä. Liikenne on Pohjois-Savon ELY-keskuksen (aiemmin Itä-Suomen lääninhallituksen) ostamaa. Kuopion keskustan ja lentokentän välillä liikennöi tällä hetkellä Linja-Karjala Oy. Tietoa Suomen lentoasemien liikenneyhteyksistä löytyy Finavian sivuilta http://www.finavia.fi/.

----------


## Metropolitan

> Tietoa Kuopion lentokentän bussiyhteyksistä löytyy täältä. Liikenne on Pohjois-Savon ELY-keskuksen (aiemmin Itä-Suomen lääninhallituksen) ostamaa. Kuopion keskustan ja lentokentän välillä liikennöi tällä hetkellä Linja-Karjala Oy. Tietoa Suomen lentoasemien liikenneyhteyksistä löytyy Finavian sivuilta http://www.finavia.fi/.


OK, paljon kiitoksia tiedoista. 

Finavian sivuilta näkeekin esim. että edullisempi, mutta toisinaan -- noudoista 
riippuen -- hitaampi Airport-taksi ei operoi viikonloppuisin...
_"Airport-taksia ei ajeta viikonloppuisin la klo 03 - ma klo 04 välisenä aikana"_

Kai se nuoruusvuosien näky 33(?)-bussin säännöllisestä seisomisesta terminaalin 
edessä pysäkillä sitten oli liian hyvää ollakseen enää totta. Eli terminaali laajeni
 vanhasta lasiparakista, mutta julkiset liikenneyhteydet parannettiin samalla tuhlausmentaliteetista.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## Piirka

Kuopion bussiliikenne Rissalan kentälle uudistui vuodenvaihteessa. Linjaa jatkettiin lentoasemalta Siilinjärven MH:lle ja samalla linjanumeroksi tuli 40. Vuoromäärä kasvoi samalla viikottaisesta 56:sta 100:aan. Linjaa liikennöidään ainoastaan ma-pe. Illan viimeinen vuoropari ajetaan tosin vain väliä Kuopio-lentoasema. Liikennöitsijänä jatkaa Linja-Karjala Oy. Kahden ensimmäisen viikon aikana (ostoliikennesopimuksen mukaisesti) kertalipun sai yhden euron "tutustumistarjouksella".

----------


## Miska

> Kuopion bussiliikenne Rissalan kentälle uudistui vuodenvaihteessa. Linjaa jatkettiin lentoasemalta Siilinjärven MH:lle ja samalla linjanumeroksi tuli 40. Vuoromäärä kasvoi samalla viikottaisesta 56:sta 100:aan. Linjaa liikennöidään ainoastaan ma-pe. Illan viimeinen vuoropari ajetaan tosin vain väliä Kuopio-lentoasema. Liikennöitsijänä jatkaa Linja-Karjala Oy. Kahden ensimmäisen viikon aikana (ostoliikennesopimuksen mukaisesti) kertalipun sai yhden euron "tutustumistarjouksella".


Tämän linjan kilpailuasiakirjoissa mainittiin kalustovaatimuksena osittain matalalattiainen paikallisliikenteen bussi, mutta kaikissa näkemissäni kuvissa Linja-Karjala on ajanut linjaa uudehkoilla Irisbus Arway ja Crossway -mallisilla korkealaittiaisilla vakiovuoroautoilla.

----------


## Conan

Keskustan alueen reitit muuttuvat vähän, mielestäni ihan järkevään suuntaan kun nykyinen älytön Kauppakadun kautta kiertely jää pois. http://www.kuopionliikenne.fi/ajankohtaista/14488 Uudelle Teatterinkulman pysäkille ei ole tehty fyysistä pysäkkitaskua vaan tasku on maalattu katuun, on vähän eriskummallisen näköinen ratkaisu (pitää koittaa saada kuvattua).

Kuopion liikenne ajaa linjaa 1 nykyisin pakettiautolla http://omnibussi.1g.fi/kuvat/Transpo...29%20Lasse.jpg joskin teippaukset lukuun ottamatta auton numeroa ja liikennöitsijän nimeä on poistettu.

----------


## Piirka

> Keskustan alueen reitit muuttuvat vähän, mielestäni ihan järkevään suuntaan kun nykyinen älytön Kauppakadun kautta kiertely jää pois.


Nehän muuttuvat vähän *väliä*. Onkohan tuo parin viikon päästä toteutettava keskustan reittimuutos peräti kolmas tänä vuonna? Jääneeköhän tuo Tulliportinkadun kaksisuuntaistaminen pysyväksi, vai palataanko takaisin alkuasetelmaan ennen Ala-tori -hankkeen (37,5 M  hintainen parkki"luola"laajennus 741:lle autolle) aloittamista? Alkuasetelma = samansuuntaiset Tulliportinkatu ja Kauppakatu yksisuuntakatuina, ensin mainitulla ajosuunta itään ja Kauppakadulla länteen.




> Kuopion liikenne ajaa linjaa 1 nykyisin pakettiautolla


Ykköslinjalla menossa kuolinkamppailu. Jotain viitisen vuotta sitten linjaa ajettiin Niiralan ja Kallanrannan väliä kahdesti tunnissa, myöskin lauantaisin. Nykyään sekavasti neljän eri päätepysäkin väliä vain koulupäivisin.

----------


## Conan

> Nehän muuttuvat vähän *väliä*. Onkohan tuo parin viikon päästä toteutettava keskustan reittimuutos peräti kolmas tänä vuonna? Jääneeköhän tuo Tulliportinkadun kaksisuuntaistaminen pysyväksi, vai palataanko takaisin alkuasetelmaan ennen Ala-tori -hankkeen (37,5 M  hintainen parkki"luola"laajennus 741:lle autolle) aloittamista? Alkuasetelma = samansuuntaiset Tulliportinkatu ja Kauppakatu yksisuuntakatuina, ensin mainitulla ajosuunta itään ja Kauppakadulla länteen.


Käsittääkseni toriremontin valmistuttua Kauppakadusta ja Haapaniemenkadusta tulee torin reunoilla (ja vähän pidemmällekin kai) kävelykatuja ja bussiliikenne jää kaksisuuntaisille Tulliportinkadulle ja Puijonkadulle.




> Ykköslinjalla menossa kuolinkamppailu. Jotain viitisen vuotta sitten linjaa ajettiin Niiralan ja Kallanrannan väliä kahdesti tunnissa, myöskin lauantaisin. Nykyään sekavasti neljän eri päätepysäkin väliä vain koulupäivisin.


Näinpä. Ei ykkösessä taida juurikaan matkustajia kulkea. Eikä nykyisiä aikatauluja ole kai muuhun suunniteltukaan kuin koululaisille ja vanhuksille. Lienisikö Kuopiossa potentiaalia jonkinlaisille keskikaupunkilinjoille? Käsittääkseni Oulussa on hyviä kokemuksia citylinjoista.

----------


## ripperi

Nuo kaksisuuntaiset kadut tulevat pysymään tuollaisinaan. Eli niiralan suuntaan lähtevät linjat ajavat suoraan tulliportinkatua eivätkä koukkaile enää kauppakadulle. Ainoastaan mistä en ole satavarma, tuleeko sokkarin eteen pysäkkejä linjoille jotka aiemmin ajoivat suoraan haapaniemenkatua pitkin (linjat 20, 7, 23). Jotain luonnoksia olen nähnyt missä olis pieni bussikaista haapaniemen kadulla välillä kauppakatu-minna canthinkatu joka muutoin olisi myös kävelykatua.

Ja tuohon ykkösen ajokkiin.. Linjan matkustajat sopivat hyvin siihen, ja polttoaineen kulutus on huimasti pienempi mitä isommalla bussilla. vrt, 70l / 20l..

----------


## SD202

Tätä uutista on jopa luultu pilaksi - eli kertalipun hintaa on laskettu kesän ajaksi:
http://www.kuopionliikenne.fi/ajanko...lippu-kampanja
"Yhteistyössä Kuopion Liikenne Oy ja Kuopion kaupunki."

----------


## ultrix

> Käypäs Kuopion -osiossa. 
> http://www.kuopionliikenne.fi/ajanko...lippu-kampanja
> "Yhteistyössä Kuopion Liikenne Oy ja Kuopion kaupunki."
> Eli onhan Koiviston Auto -yhtymällä asiakasnäkökulmaa. Eri asia, onko asiakas sitten matkustaja vai Kuopion kaupunki. 
> Mutta mitä nyt täällä on reilun kolmen viikon verran matkannut muutaman kilometrin mittaisia työmatkojaan polkupyörällä - ja nähnyt miten suosittu kulkumuoto pyöräily on, niin kova työ taitaa olla houkutella lukuisia pyöräilijöitä bussin kyytiin...


2,50 . No vau. Sehän on Tampereella purnatun kallis peruskertalipun hinta, joka sisältää 60 minuutin rajoittamattoman vaihtoajan ja on voimassa myös pyhinä ja joka päivä klo 23:59 saakka.  :Razz: 

Kuopiossa tuo taksa on siis voimassa vain heinäelokuun ajan lukuunottamatta pyhäpäiviä (kaikki sunnuntait), jolloin taksa on 4,30   eli halvemmaksi tulee kolmen hengen mennä taksilla. Tarjousajan jälkeen ma-la taksa onkin tyypillinen KA-taksa 3,20 .

Koska vakiotaksat ovat noinkin korkeita, ihmiset äänestävät jaloillaan ja ajavat jo valmiiksi ostetulla autolla tai isommalla porukalla taksilla, tai sitten tosiaan pyöräilevät. Jos kertataksa olisi aina 2,50   tai mieluummin kertalippu poistuisi kaupunkialueen liikenteestä kokonaan ja korvautuisi 24 h voimassaolevalla päivälipulla hintaan 5 , matkustajia saattaisi tulla huomattavasti nykyistä enemmän. Tämä toki edellyttäisi aktiivista mainoskampanjaa, bussien kyljissä voisi olla tarrat "24 h vain 5  !"

Hyvällä säkällä Kuopion kaupunki on maksanut KA:lle jotain tuosta hyvästä jotain, että yritetään houkuttaa "halvalla" lipun hinnalla väkeä KA:n busseihin.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Rester

[offtopic]Vähän tuntuu siltä, että niissä kunnissa, joissa on jossain vaiheessa kehitystä ollut kunnallinen liikennelaitos, kertalippujen hinta (omasta mielestä) on pysynyt matkustajan kannalta kohtuullisena. Varsinkin nämä KA-yhtymän "hallitsemissa" kaupungissa tuntuisi hinnat olevan järjestään huomattavasti korkeammalla muihin verrattuna.

Voi tosiaan vaan kuvitella, minkä tasoinen/hintainen joukkoliikenne esim. Tampereella olisi, jos sisäinen liikenne olisi ollut aina suoraan yksityisten hallussa. [/offtopic]

----------


## SD202

> Hyvällä säkällä Kuopion kaupunki on maksanut KA:lle jotain tuosta hyvästä jotain, että yritetään houkuttaa "halvalla" lipun hinnalla väkeä KA:n busseihin.


Itsekin epäilin juuri kaupungin harrastamaa subventointia syyksi, miksi uutisessa lukee tuo "yhteistyössä Kuopion Liikenne Oy ja Kuopion kaupunki". :Wink: 

Asiaan liittyen: postiluukusta kolahti tänään Kuopion kaupungin tiedotuslehtinen. Lehden sivuilla oli havainnekuva siitä, miltä jo ties kuinka kauan remontissa ollut tori näyttää sitten, kun remontti on ohi ensi vuonna. Havainnekuvassa on torin reunustan pysäkeillä busseja. Yksi busseista on Helbin väreissä ja kaksi muuta Jokeri-värisiä. Kuopion kaupungin kannanotto bussiliikenteen kilpailuttamiselle?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Piirka

> 2,50 ... Kuopiossa tuo taksa on siis voimassa vain heinäelokuun ajan lukuunottamatta pyhäpäiviä (kaikki sunnuntait), jolloin taksa on 4,30   eli halvemmaksi tulee kolmen hengen mennä taksilla. Tarjousajan jälkeen ma-la taksa onkin tyypillinen KA-taksa 3,20 .


Olenko tyhmä, mutta eikö tuo tarjoushinta ole myöskin voimassa yö- ja pyhäliikenteessä?




> Koska vakiotaksat ovat noinkin korkeita, ihmiset äänestävät jaloillaan ja ajavat jo valmiiksi ostetulla autolla tai isommalla porukalla taksilla, tai sitten tosiaan pyöräilevät. Jos kertataksa olisi aina 2,50   tai mieluummin kertalippu poistuisi kaupunkialueen liikenteestä kokonaan ja korvautuisi 24 h voimassaolevalla päivälipulla hintaan 5 , matkustajia saattaisi tulla huomattavasti nykyistä enemmän.


Ikävä kyllä KA-konsernikaupungeissa talous on aika kuralla/tiukalla. Valtiolta pitäisi irrota lisää fyrkkaa, jotta ehdottamasi päivälippusysteemi voitaisiin niissä ottaa käyttöön. Niissä muuten tuetaan jo nyt osittain kertalippuja, ilmeisesti jonkinlaisella könttäsummalla. Lahdessa ja Jyväskylässä on käytössä tasataksa (3,20 ). Ilman tätä järjestelyä pisimmillä tasataksa -linjoilla kertalippu maksaisi Matkahuoltotaksalla jopa 5,90 . Kummassakin kaupungissa siirtolippu on tällä hetkellä maksuton (eli kaupungeilta irtonee siihenkin järjestelyyn jotakin tuohta).




> Vähän tuntuu siltä, että niissä kunnissa, joissa on jossain vaiheessa kehitystä ollut kunnallinen liikennelaitos, kertalippujen hinta (omasta mielestä) on pysynyt matkustajan kannalta kohtuullisena. Varsinkin nämä KA-yhtymän "hallitsemissa" kaupungissa tuntuisi hinnat olevan järjestään huomattavasti korkeammalla muihin verrattuna.


Ei KA-konsernikaupungeissa kertalippu ole sen kalliimpi kuin muissakaan Matkahuolto-taksa -paikkakunnillakaan. Kertalipuista jaksetaan aina marista, että ne on liian kalliita. Jos esimerkiksi kerran viikossa asioi bussilla mennen-tullen, niin silloin 40 matkan kortti (voimassa 90 pv) on sopiva matkakumppani (hinnat euroissa):

- Iisalmi 46,00 (44 matkaa)
- Jyväskylä 67,00
- Lahti ja Porvoo alkaen 87,60
- Oulu 76,00
- Varkaus 45,00

Hinta matkaa kohden 1,05-2,19 . Kuukausilippujen hinta vaihtelee Varkauden 40 eurosta Kuopion 59 euroon. Tuo Varkauden kuukausilippu ei tosin ole hintansa väärtti, koska näin kesällä ajetaan vain kahta linjaa, ainoastaan ma-pe, kummallakin suunnilleen kahden tunnin vuorovälillä.

----------


## ultrix

> Ikävä kyllä KA-konsernikaupungeissa talous on aika kuralla/tiukalla. Valtiolta pitäisi irrota lisää fyrkkaa, jotta ehdottamasi päivälippusysteemi voitaisiin niissä ottaa käyttöön. Niissä muuten tuetaan jo nyt osittain kertalippuja, ilmeisesti jonkinlaisella könttäsummalla. Lahdessa ja Jyväskylässä on käytössä tasataksa (3,20 ). Ilman tätä järjestelyä pisimmillä tasataksa -linjoilla kertalippu maksaisi Matkahuoltotaksalla jopa 5,90 . Kummassakin kaupungissa siirtolippu on tällä hetkellä maksuton (eli kaupungeilta irtonee siihenkin järjestelyyn jotakin tuohta).


Rohkenen väittää, että asia ei ole noinkaan. Jos Kuopion kaupunki tilaa tarjouspyynnössä liikennettä lipputuotteilla päivälippu 5 , kausiliput nykyhintaisia jne., palvelutaso nykyisen kaltainen mutta selkeämpi, ei nettokustannus poikkea välttämättä nykyisestä kustannustasosta.

----------


## kuukanko

Kuopion kaupunki pyytää liikennöitsijöiltä kommentteja tarjouspyynnön luonnoksesta. Luonnokset löytyvät 26.7. asti Kuopion kaupungin sivuilta.

----------


## kuukanko

Kuopion toimivalta-alueen kaupunkiliikenteen kilpailutus on käynnistynyt. Tarjouspyyntö löytyy Kuopion kaupungin sivuilta.

Kilpailu käydään alueellisena kannusteurakkasopimuksena. Kohteita on 5:
pienkalustolinjat. Sopimusaika 1.7.2014 - 31.12.2017 + 2 vuoden optiomahdollisuusKelloniemi ja Neulamäki. Sopimusaika 1.7.2014 - 31.12.2017 + 2 vuoden optiomahdollisuusSaaristokaupunki, Särkiniemi, Puijonlaakso ja Rypysuo. Sopimusaika 1.7.2014 - 31.12.2019 + 2 vuoden optiomahdollisuus. 2. sopimusvuoden käynnistyessä ajettava vähintään 40% liikenteestä Euro4-normit täyttävät kalustolla, 3. sopimusvuoden käynnistyessä vähintään 60% ja 4. sopimusvuoden käynnistyessä vähintään 80%.Päiväranta, Julkula, Kettulanlahti, Itkonniemi, Jynkkä ja Petonen. Sopimusaika 1.7.2014 - 31.12.2020 + 2 vuoden optiomahdollisuus. 2. sopimusvuoden käynnistyessä ajettava vähintään 30% liikenteestä Euro4-normit täyttävät kalustolla, 3. sopimusvuoden käynnistyessä vähintään 60% ja 4. sopimusvuoden käynnistyessä vähintään 100%.Siilinjärvi, Kuopio ja Matkus. Sopimusaika 1.7.2014 - 31.12.2018 + 2 vuoden optiomahdollisuus. 2. sopimusvuoden käynnistyessä ajettava vähintään 40% liikenteestä Euro4-normit täyttävät kalustolla, 3. sopimusvuoden käynnistyessä vähintään 60% ja 4. sopimusvuoden käynnistyessä vähintään 80%.
Tilaaja rajoittaa alueellisen monopoliaseman syntymistä niin, että yksi tarjoaja voi saada viidestä kilpailukohteesta korkeintaan kolme, ja sama tarjoaja ei voi saada kolmea suurinta kohdetta (kohteet 3 - 5).

Kilpailussa hinnan painoarvo on 95% ja kaluston päästötason 5%. Huonoin sallittu päästötaso on Euro3. Kaluston keski-ikä saa olla korkeintaan 9 vuotta ja maksimi-ikä korkeintaan 16 vuotta, paitsi pienkalustokohteessa, jossa ei ole keski-ikävaatimusta.

----------


## JT

Onneksi Savon seudun isoilla toimijoilla, kuten KA-konserni ja Pohjolan Liikenne, on olemassa sen verran aputoiminimiä (mm. Kuopion Liikenne, Koskilinjat, Pohjolan Henkilöliikenne, Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne), joilla voivat saada itselleen enemmän liikennettä kuin yhtä liikennöitsijää kohden rajatut kolme kohdetta, jonka yli menevä osa on estetty viranomaisen toimesta, jottei monopoliasemaa syntyisi.  :Smile:

----------


## Zambo

> Onneksi Savon seudun isoilla toimijoilla, kuten KA-konserni ja Pohjolan Liikenne, on olemassa sen verran aputoiminimiä (mm. Kuopion Liikenne, Koskilinjat, Pohjolan Henkilöliikenne, Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne), joilla voivat saada itselleen enemmän liikennettä kuin yhtä liikennöitsijää kohden rajatut kolme kohdetta, jonka yli menevä osa on estetty viranomaisen toimesta, jottei monopoliasemaa syntyisi.



Tainneet virkamiehet tai konsultit olla liiankin näppäriä  :Laughing: 
Pieni järjenkäyttö ja pohjatyö linja-autoyritysten rakenteesta/omistuspohjasta olisi ehkä ollut paikallaan.

----------


## Max

Maanantaina hankin kokemusta Kuopion paikallisliikenteestä välillä Lentoasema - Matkakeskus, ja sieltä sitten Iisalmeen. Jäin bussista linja-autoaseman kohdalla ja kyllä oli hämmästys melko suuri huomatessani, että Puijonkadun yli ei ole minkäänlaista suojatietä näköetäisyydellä bussipysäkistä. Kuopiossa taitaa liikennesuunnittelu olla jämähtänyt 1960-luvulle... Sentään ei ollut keskikaista aidattu, joten pääsihän sen kadun yli ilman suojatietäkin.

----------


## Piirka

> Jäin bussista linja-autoaseman kohdalla ja kyllä oli hämmästys melko suuri huomatessani, että Puijonkadun yli ei ole minkäänlaista suojatietä näköetäisyydellä bussipysäkistä. Kuopiossa taitaa liikennesuunnittelu olla jämähtänyt 1960-luvulle


Unohdit kurkata taivaisiin. Puijonkadun yli pääsee Itä-Pasilan tyyliin rautatien suuntaista kevytväylää pitkin. Siltojen tuolla puolen häämöttää valo-ohjattu suojatie, mutta lähin suojatie löytyy pohjoiseen päin mentäessä Puutarhakadun risteyksestä. Ei Kuopio ole yksin liikennesuunnittelun jämähtämisessä, niin on käynyt koko Pohjoismaiden banaanitasavallalle  :Wink:  Ans kattoo, muuttuuko tilanne ensi vuonna, kun suurissa kaupungeissa alkaa joukkoliikenteen bruttomallinen järjestystapa. Jääkö tavoitteeksi asetettu joukkoliikenteen käyttöosuuden kasvattaminen sittenkin pelkäksi sanahelinäksi?

----------


## Max

> Puijonkadun yli pääsee Itä-Pasilan tyyliin rautatien suuntaista kevytväylää pitkin.


Sen kyllä huomasin, mutta kiertotien pituus oli melkoista luokkaa enkä muistaakseni siitä kohdasta edes nähnyt, onko tuolta väylältä mahdollista päästä rautatieaseman tunneliin ilman surmanloikkia. Rappusten kiipeileminen ei myöskään innosta, ihan periaatteestakaan pyörätuolilla liikkuvan pojan isänä (hän toki ei ollut mukana).

Mutta joo, ihan vastaavastihan Helsingissä aikanaan Kaivokadun yli ja ratikkapysäkeille ei päässyt kävellen, kun siinä kerran on tunneli... Siitä tuo viittaus 1960-lukuun, saman aikakauden systeemiltähän tuo siltoineenkin tuntui.

----------


## SD202

> Maanantaina hankin kokemusta Kuopion paikallisliikenteestä välillä Lentoasema - Matkakeskus, ja sieltä sitten Iisalmeen. Jäin bussista linja-autoaseman kohdalla ja kyllä oli hämmästys melko suuri huomatessani, että Puijonkadun yli ei ole minkäänlaista suojatietä näköetäisyydellä bussipysäkistä. Kuopiossa taitaa liikennesuunnittelu olla jämähtänyt 1960-luvulle... Sentään ei ollut keskikaista aidattu, joten pääsihän sen kadun yli ilman suojatietäkin.


Pääsit sentään bussilla lentoasemalta matkakeskukselle - ihan jokaiselta, varsinkaan iltasella Kuopioon saapuvalta lennolta kun ei ole tarjolla bussiyhteyttä Kuopion keskustaan... :Wink: 

Mutta joo, tämä kaupunki tuntuu olevan ihan omaa luokkaansa eräissä liikennejärjestelyissä: 
- Kaksisuuntainen katu muuttuu yksisuuntaiseksi, vaikka kadun leveys pysyy samana (Vuorikatu)
- Kantakaupungin risteyksissä kannattaa olla tarkkana, onko oikealta tulevilla väistämisvelvollisuus vai onko risteys tasa-arvoinen. Jos edellisessä risteyksessä oli oikealta tulevilla väistämisvelvollisuus, seuraava risteys voi olla tasa-arvoinen (Asemakatu)
- Kantakaupunkien korttelien keskellä kulkee pihakatuja. Kyseinen pihakatu saattaa muuttua korttelin keskellä olevassa risteyksessä kevyen liikenteen väyläksi (Maljalahdenkatu)

----------


## killerpop

No niin, Savon Sanomissa juttua
http://www.savonsanomat.fi/savo/viis...teesta/1724131




> Viisi liikennöitsijää jätti tarjouksen Kuopion ja Siilinjärven kaupunkiliikenteen järjestämisestä perjantaina kello 12 päättyneeseen määräaikaan mennessä.
> 
> Tarjouksensa jättivät Jääskeläisen Auto Oy, Kuopion Liikenne Oy, Kuopion Tila-Auto Oy, Oy Pohjolan Liikenne Ab ja Savonlinja Oy. Asia ratkaistaan tammikuun loppuun mennessä.

----------


## aki

Kuopion paikallisliikenteen kilpailutus on ratkaistu ja liikenne jakaantui seuraavasti:  

Kuopion liikenne, 3 kohdetta. 
Pohjolan liikenne, 1 kohde. 
Linja-Karjala, 1 kohde. 

Kilpailutettu liikenne alkaa 1.7.2014

Lähde: YLE

----------


## kuukanko

Ratkaisumateriaali löytyy Kuopion sivuilta:
http://kuopio02.hosting.documenta.fi...13249361-6.HTM

Tulokset kohteittain ovat siis:
Kohde 1: Linja-Karjala (kalusto 3 x Euro4)
Kohde 2: Kuopion Liikenne (kalusto 1 x Euro4, 1 x Euro5, 7 x Euro6)
Kohde 3: Kuopion Liikenne (kalusto 2 x Euro4, 2 x Euro5, 10 x Euro6)
Kohde 4: Kuopion Liikenne (kalusto 7 x Euro4, 12 x Euro6)
Kohde 5: Pohjolan Liikenne (kalusto 10 x Euro6)

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onneksi Savon seudun isoilla toimijoilla, kuten KA-konserni ja Pohjolan Liikenne, on olemassa sen verran aputoiminimiä (mm. Kuopion Liikenne, Koskilinjat, Pohjolan Henkilöliikenne, Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne), joilla voivat saada itselleen enemmän liikennettä kuin yhtä liikennöitsijää kohden rajatut kolme kohdetta, jonka yli menevä osa on estetty viranomaisen toimesta, jottei monopoliasemaa syntyisi.


Kohteen 5 voitti Kuopion Liikenteen sijaan n. 200 000 kalliimpi PL tuon yhden liikennöitsijän voittorajoituksen ansiosta, eli se siis toimi kuin toimikin ainakin tällä kertaa.

----------


## ripperi

> Ratkaisumateriaali löytyy Kuopion sivuilta:
> http://kuopio02.hosting.documenta.fi...13249361-6.HTM
> 
> Tulokset kohteittain ovat siis:
> Kohde 1: Linja-Karjala (kalusto 3 x Euro4)
> Kohde 2: Kuopion Liikenne (kalusto 1 x Euro4, 1 x Euro5, 7 x Euro6)
> Kohde 3: Kuopion Liikenne (kalusto 2 x Euro4, 2 x Euro5, 10 x Euro6)
> Kohde 4: Kuopion Liikenne (kalusto 7 x Euro4, 12 x Euro6)
> Kohde 5: Pohjolan Liikenne (kalusto 10 x Euro6)


Kuopioon tulee 29 VDL Citea LLE-120:sia. Ja 25 nykyistä kabussia jäävät kanssa kuopioon käyttöön. Onpahan ainakin vara-autoja.. Pohjolan Liikenne kuulemma hommais volvoja kuopioon ajoon. Savonlinjan kalustohankinnoist ei ole havaintoja.

----------


## Star 701

> Kuopioon tulee 29 VDL Citea LLE-120:sia. Ja 25 nykyistä kabussia jäävät kanssa kuopioon käyttöön. Onpahan ainakin vara-autoja.. Pohjolan Liikenne kuulemma hommais volvoja kuopioon ajoon. Savonlinjan kalustohankinnoist ei ole havaintoja.


Se voi tietää sitten sitä, että ainakin vanhempia Mersuja ja Kabusseja poistuu Kuopiosta näiden uutuuksien tullessa tilalle.. Uskon, että tuskin Kuopiosta alkavat Kabusseja siirtämään mihinkään muuhun yksikköön, kun kuitenkin Kuopiossa autoja varmasti tulevat tarvitsemaan heidän omassa käytössään..

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:14 ----------




> Maanantaina hankin kokemusta Kuopion paikallisliikenteestä välillä Lentoasema - Matkakeskus, ja sieltä sitten Iisalmeen. Jäin bussista linja-autoaseman kohdalla ja kyllä oli hämmästys melko suuri huomatessani, että Puijonkadun yli ei ole minkäänlaista suojatietä näköetäisyydellä bussipysäkistä. Kuopiossa taitaa liikennesuunnittelu olla jämähtänyt 1960-luvulle... Sentään ei ollut keskikaista aidattu, joten pääsihän sen kadun yli ilman suojatietäkin.


Kyllä tietääkseni linja-autoaseman puolelta on jonkinlainen suojatie, muttei ihan satu siihen linja-autoaseman kohdalle.. Tietysti pystyyhän sitä kadun poikkikin menemään sopivan tilaisuuden tullen, jos nyt ei ole aikaa ja halukkuutta mennä etsimään sitä läheisintä suojatietä..

----------


## Max

> Kyllä tietääkseni linja-autoaseman puolelta on jonkinlainen suojatie, muttei ihan satu siihen linja-autoaseman kohdalle..


No ei ihan kohdalle, joo. Google Mapsin katunäkymästä tarkistin asian ja lähimmät suojatiet ovat Asemakadun risteyksessä etelään päin sekä Puutarhakadun risteyksessä pohjoiseen päin. Linja-autopysäkki etelään päin on parisataa metriä molemmista.

----------


## ripperi

> Se voi tietää sitten sitä, että ainakin vanhempia Mersuja ja Kabusseja poistuu Kuopiosta näiden uutuuksien tullessa tilalle.. Uskon, että tuskin Kuopiosta alkavat Kabusseja siirtämään mihinkään muuhun yksikköön, kun kuitenkin Kuopiossa autoja varmasti tulevat tarvitsemaan heidän omassa käytössään..


Mersut häviää kuopiosta. Citarot siirtyy varkauteen. 3 kabussia vaihtaa paikkakuntaa.

----------


## aki

> 3 kabussia vaihtaa paikkakuntaa.


Eikös ne kaikki viisi entistä Liikenne oy:n kabussia saa lähtöpassit Kuopiosta? Paikallisliikenteeseenhän nuo eivät iän takia enää ensi kesänä kelpaa.

----------


## Piirka

> Eikös ne kaikki viisi entistä Liikenne oy:n kabussia saa lähtöpassit Kuopiosta? Paikallisliikenteeseenhän nuo eivät iän takia enää ensi kesänä kelpaa.


Eikös pari-kolme yksilöä liiku Varkaudessa? Ainakin jokunen vuosi sitten näkökenttään ilmaantuivat # 77, 79 ja 80 Varkauden numerolinjoilla. Nämäkin alkavat olla melkein parikymppisiä ja kun Citarot saavat uuden kodin Varkaudesta, niin taitavat nuo korkealattia-Kabussit kadota purkaamolle. Siirtyyköhän Kuopiosta jokunen uudempi Kabussi Iisalmeen?




> lähimmät suojatiet ovat Asemakadun risteyksessä etelään päin sekä Puutarhakadun risteyksessä pohjoiseen päin. Linja-autopysäkki etelään päin on parisataa metriä molemmista.


Ei aivan noinkaan pitkä matka, vaan 120-130 metriä suuntaansa. Radan suuntaisesta ylikulkusillastakaan ei ole paljoa iloa, jos on liikuntarajoitteinen. Pyörätuolilla/lastenvaunulla liikuttaessa siirtymismatkaa ylös sillalle kertyy mukavasti, joten kiertotie jommankumman "suoja"tien kautta saattaa olla houkuttelevampi vaihtoehto.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kaiketi Pohjolan Liikenne hankkii Kuopioon samanlaisia 8900:a mitä PK-seudulle tuli vuodenvaihteessa. Onko Scanialla edes mitään Euro6-tasoista katuria tällä hetkellä?*Myöskään käytetyn hankkiminen tuskin tulee kyseeseen..

----------


## Prompter

> Onko Scanialla edes mitään Euro6-tasoista katuria tällä hetkellä?


Kyllähän Citywideä on saanut Euro6:na jo pidemmänkin tovin.

----------


## killerpop

> Kaiketi Pohjolan Liikenne hankkii Kuopioon samanlaisia 8900:a mitä PK-seudulle tuli vuodenvaihteessa. Onko Scanialla edes mitään Euro6-tasoista katuria tällä hetkellä?*Myöskään käytetyn hankkiminen tuskin tulee kyseeseen..


mutta kun

Pohjolan Liikenne hankkii Kuopiossa voittamaansa liikenteeseen 10 uutta VDL LLE kevytrakennebussia. Bussit ovat päästötasoltaan parasta Euro 6 luokkaa. Autojen varusteina on matkustusmukavuutta lisäävä ilmastointi sekä turvallisuutta lisäävät sähköliukuovet, ovikamerat, valvontakamerat sekä alkolukko.

----------


## Max

> Radan suuntaisesta ylikulkusillastakaan ei ole paljoa iloa, jos on liikuntarajoitteinen. Pyörätuolilla/lastenvaunulla liikuttaessa siirtymismatkaa ylös sillalle kertyy mukavasti, joten kiertotie jommankumman "suoja"tien kautta saattaa olla houkuttelevampi vaihtoehto.


Itse päädyin ilman liikuntarajoitteitakin juoksemaan kadun yli siitä pysäkin kohdalta...

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Pohjolan Liikenne hankkii Kuopiossa voittamaansa liikenteeseen 10 uutta VDL LLE kevytrakennebussia.


Eli Heinäkuun jälkeen Kuopion paikkurikalusto koostuu lähes tulkoon pelkästään kottikärryistä? Voi toki olla, että Savonlinja hankkii myös niitä ja silloin se koostuu kokonaan. Olenko oikein ymmärtänyt?

----------


## vristo

> Eli Heinäkuun jälkeen Kuopion paikkurikalusto koostuu lähes tulkoon pelkästään kottikärryistä? Voi toki olla, että Savonlinja hankkii myös niitä ja silloin se koostuu kokonaan. Olenko oikein ymmärtänyt?


Eiks ne olleet "ruohonleikkureita"? Myös Lahdessa suuri osa tulevaa bussikalustoa on LLE-120:sia. Näyttääkin vahvasti siltä, että siitä on tulossa Suomen kaupunkien perusbussi.

----------


## JT

> Eli Heinäkuun jälkeen Kuopion paikkurikalusto koostuu lähes tulkoon pelkästään kottikärryistä? Voi toki olla, että Savonlinja hankkii myös niitä ja silloin se koostuu kokonaan. Olenko oikein ymmärtänyt?


He, jotka lukivat ketjun aiempia viestejä saattoivat havaita, että uusiin sopimuksiin on tarjottu myös käytettyä kalustoa. Linja-Karjalan voittamassa kohteessa riittää pienkalusto, ja tarjotutkin ovat Euro4-päästötasoa, joten tuskinpa ovat hankkimassa "kottikärryjä".

----------


## SD202

> Eli Heinäkuun jälkeen Kuopion paikkurikalusto koostuu lähes tulkoon pelkästään kottikärryistä? Voi toki olla, että Savonlinja hankkii myös niitä ja silloin se koostuu kokonaan. Olenko oikein ymmärtänyt?


Ero nykyiseen, lukumäärältään Kuopion suurimpaan bussimalliin ei taida kuitenkaan olla kovin suuri?  :Wink: 

Sääli vain, että samalla taitavat örinä-Mersut poistua lopullisesti Kuopion katukuvasta... :Sad:

----------


## Piirka

Liikennöitsijät ovat nyt laatineet kilpailutetun liikenteen aikataulut ja reitit:

kohde 1 käsittää linjat 1 Rönö - Niirala, 2 Niuva - Pappilanmäki, 3 Haapaniemi - Rahusenkangas sekä kesälinjan 10 keskusta - Puijokohde 2: linjat 4 & 8/8K Neulamäki - Kelloniemikohde 3: linjat 5 & 6 Puijonlaakso - Petonen, 7 Rypysuo - Rauhalahti ja 29 Pirtti - KYSkohde 4: linjat 15 Päiväranta - Amis, 19 Saaristokaupunki - keskusta, 20 Petonen - Päiväranta, 21 Pirtti - Päiväranta, 22 Savolanniemi - Keskusta, 23 Petonen - Itkonniemi ja 23K Petonen - Amiskohde 5: linjat 30 Savilahti - Vuorela, 31/31K Matkus - Siilinjärvi, 35 Savilahti - Siilinjärvi ja 40 Savilahti - Lentoasema - Siilinjärvi

Pikainen silmäily herätti muutaman ajatuksen. Ykköslinjaa voitaisiin liikennöidä tehokkaammin 40 min välein ehdotetun 60 min välein. Auto saapuu Niiralasta .45 ja seisoo keskustassa 25 min jatkaen .10 Rönöön. Mikäli keskustan ja Niiralan lähtöajat muutettaisiin arvoiduiksi lähtöajoiksi ja ainoastaan Rönön lähtöaika olisi "kiveen hakattu", niin ajoajan saisi ehkä puristettua alle 30 minuuttiin ja vuorovälin saisi puristettua 30 minsaan.

Kakkosen osuus KYSin ja Niuvan välillä tullee olemaan tyhjien penkkien siirtoajoa. Tuolla osuudella asutusta on vähemmän kuin nimellisesti.

Seiskan sunnuntai-aikataulu näyttää hyvin "turkulaiselta": 40 min vuoroväli.

Vitosen yövuoroja Puijonlaaksoon ajetaan vain pe-la ja Rypysuolle ei ajeta ollenkaan yövuoroja. Linjan 20 yövuorot Päivärantaan voisi siirtää kulkemaan KYSin, Puijonlaakson (ti-to) ja Rypysuon kautta (ti-la), jolloin saataisiin parempi saavutettavuus näille alueille.

----------


## JT

Linja 23/23K näyttää Petosen päässä todella oudolta, kun linjat päättyvät jo Pyörönkaaren "keskuspysäkille" mutta kulkevat Keskustaan kuitenkin moottoritietä tai teollisuusalueiden kautta. Petosessa päätepysäkin lisäksi palvellaan vain yhtä muuta pysäkkiä ennen liittymistä motarille. Vaikea kuvitella, että niiltä pysäkeiltä bussi saataisiin "täyteen". Vai onko tuossa kyseessä jonkinlainen järjestely, jossa 23:n auto tuleekin Saaristokaupungin suunnasta toista linjaa, josta auto vaihtaa Petosen pysäkillä lennosta 23:lle. Näin se ainakin palvelisi paremmin eteläisiä kaupunginosia.

----------


## Piirka

Saaristokaupungin linjat (5 & 6) kuuluvat eri pakettiin kuin 23. Liikennöitsijä on toki sama molemmissa paketeissa. Tilausprujuissa mainittiin linjojen 20 & 21 kytkentä toisiinsa (Helsingin 2 & 3 ratikoiden tapaan) Päivärannassa. Sunnuntailiikenne näyttäisi menevän siten, että Petosella kytkeytyvät linjat 20 & 23 ja vastaavasti 5 & 6 tosiinsa. Ma-pe -liikenteessä 20 / 23 kytkentä ei taida toimia, koska linjalla 20 on 20 min vuoroväli ja 23:lla 30 min. Toisaalta silloin ei autojen tarvitse siirtyä linjalta toiselle, koska esim 23:n vuorojen Petoseen saapumisen jälkeen koittaa lähtöaika melko hetimiten.

----------


## ripperi

Nuo uudet bussit mitkä tulee kuopioon eivät saa siniraitaa kylkeen. Autot 66 ja 67 antaa osviittaa mitä tuleman pitää. Pääsiäisen jälkeen pitäs ensimmäisten ilmestyä kuopioon.

----------


## anttipng

> Autot 66 ja 67 antaa osviittaa mitä tuleman pitää. Pääsiäisen jälkeen pitäs ensimmäisten ilmestyä kuopioon.


Onko näistä autoista kuvia missään netissä?

----------


## Jast

Tuossapa olisi KUVA Kuopion Liikenne #66:sta.

----------


## ripperi

https://scontent-a-mad.xx.fbcdn.net/...18785934_n.jpg

Siinäpä se ensimmäinen sit olis. Maanantaina alkaa koulutukset kuljettajille.

----------


## bussifriikki

> https://scontent-a-mad.xx.fbcdn.net/...18785934_n.jpg
> 
> Siinäpä se ensimmäinen sit olis. Maanantaina alkaa koulutukset kuljettajille.


No huhhuh. Mitähän tuosta uudesta värityksestä nyt sanoisi.

----------


## KriZuu

Aika kalpeita busseja tulossa siis Kuopioon, kun mukaan lisätään Pohjolan Liikenteenkin väritys.

----------


## kuukanko

Kuopion Liikenteen voittamien kaupunkiliikenteen kohteiden linjasto on valmis ja sitä käsitellään ensi viikolla Kuopion kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunnassa. Esityslista

----------


## anttipng

Tuli koettua Kuopion bussiliikenne. Linjan 4 auto tuli Kullervonkatu 20 pysäkille 8 minuuttia ennen lähtöaikaa jä lähti saman tien jatkamaan matkaa. Laadukasta palvelua.

----------


## Piirka

> Tuli koettua Kuopion bussiliikenne. Linjan 4 auto tuli Kullervonkatu 20 pysäkille 8 minuuttia ennen lähtöaikaa jä lähti saman tien jatkamaan matkaa. Laadukasta palvelua.


Nelonen? Jos auto oli neloslinjalla ja Saarijärvellä, niin silloin kyseinen auto oli eksyksissä. Tuolla Kullervonkatu 20:n pysäkillä (tottelee nimeä Saarijärvi A) pysähtyy linjat 5 ja 10. Neloslinjan lähimmälle pysäkille "Lataajanpolku" on 0,8 kilsan apostolinkyyti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:36 ----------




> Kuopion Liikenteen voittamien kaupunkiliikenteen kohteiden linjasto on valmis ja sitä käsitellään ensi viikolla Kuopion kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunnassa.


Seiskalinjan (Rauhalahti - Rypysuo) "uusjako" on mielestäni hieman omituinen. Uudella seiskalla ja tulevalla ysillä on molemmilla samat päättärit Rauhalahdessa ja Rypysuolla. Linjat eroavat toisistaan vain siten, että seiska ajaa Savilahden kautta ja ysi Tasavallankadun kautta. Vähemmän linjasekoilua tulisi, jos uusi seiska ajaisi jatkossakin Tasavallankadun kautta ja tuleva ysi Savilahden kautta. Ach so, huomasin juuri, että alkuperäisessä kilpailutuksessa seiskalinjan kaikki vuorot Rauhalahdesta/-een olisi ajettu uutta reittiä pitkin Savilahden kautta. Pitäisiköhän vihjaista joukkoliikennelautakuntaan, että seiska laitettaisiin kulkemaan reittiä Rauhalahti - Särkiniemi - Tasavallankatu - keskusta - Puijonlaakso - Rypysuo ja ysi vastaavasti  ... Särkiniemi - Savilahti - keskusta...? Tässä tapauksessa ainoa ero vanhan ja uuden seiskan välillä olisi eri ajoreitti "ohi Puijonlaakson"/Puijonlaaksossa.

----------


## anttipng

> Nelonen?


Vitonen oli kyseessä.

----------


## ripperi

> Vitonen oli kyseessä.


Niin. Linjan päättärihän on kelloniemessä kellolahdentien päässä. Saarijärvellä pyörähtää vaan ja ottaa matkustajat kyytiin/jättää pois jos niitä on. Ei siellä ole tarkotuskaan aikaa tasata missään välissä. 10 pitää päättäriään siellä.

----------


## anttipng

> Niin. Linjan päättärihän on kelloniemessä kellolahdentien päässä. Saarijärvellä pyörähtää vaan ja ottaa matkustajat kyytiin/jättää pois jos niitä on. Ei siellä ole tarkotuskaan aikaa tasata missään välissä. 10 pitää päättäriään siellä.


Ehkä olen vaan tottunut siihen, että bussit edes yrittävät kulkea aikataulun mukaan.

Eräs bussikuski kerran totesi minulle, että "parempi pari minuuttia myöhässä, kuin minuutti edellä."

----------


## Piirka

> Ehkä olen vaan tottunut siihen, että bussit edes yrittävät kulkea aikataulun mukaan.


Ilman tarkempia kellonaikoja on paha sanoa oliko bussi etuajassa vai myöhässä. Kävi kuitenkin mielessä, että ehkäpä tulkitsit pysäkillä olleen aikataulun väärin? Ne eivät näytä HSL:n tyyliin pysäkin (arvioitua) ohitusaikaa, vaan lähtöajat päätepysäkiltä tai keskustan ajantasauspysäkiltä. Ei kyllä ole tätä päivää, ettei ohitusaika -aikataulua saada pysäkeille. Ehkäpä näin yritetään saada matkustavaiset käyttämään maksullista aikataulutekstiviestipalvelua, koska monella pysäkillä on kyllä ko palvelun puhelinnumero + pysäkin numero...

Kesäaikataulut eivät tuone suurempia muutoksia viime vuoden kesään verrattuna (pl. linjat 1-3 sekä liikennöitsijämuutos [Kuopion Liikenne -> Pohjolan Liikenne] Siilinjärven linjoilla). Pari huomiota kuitenkin. Puijolle liikennöi Kuopion Liikenne kesäkuussa ma-pe kahdella vuoroparilla linjalla 22. Heinäkuusta linjanumeroksi tulee 10 ja liikennöitsijäksi Linja-Karjala, edelleen kahdella vuoroparilla ma-pe.

Linja-Karjala aloittaa samalla liikennöinnin linjoilla 1-3. Siten bussilla pääsee kesäisin mm. Rönöön monen vuoden tauon jälkeen. Kakkosen lähtöjä Niuvaan 7.35, 8.35, 9.35 sekä 12.40 .. 60 min.. 16.40 edeltää Kuopion Liikenteen linjan 20 lähdöt 5-10 minuuttia aikaisemmin. Niuvantien varsi on lähinnä synkkää havumetsää, joten kaksikymppinen kerää tehokkaasti ne harvat matkustajat tuolla osuudella. Tilanne muuttuu vasta tulevalla talviaikataulukaudella, kun kaksikymppinen siirtyy pois Niuvantieltä. Samanlainen nurinkurisuus on linjalla 3 Rahusenkankaalla. Nelonen poikkeaa vielä heinäkuussa koulujen alkamiseen saakka Rahusenkankaan kääntöpaikalla klo x.22 ja kolmosen lähtöaika sieltä on 8 minuuttia myöhemmin. Tosin kolmosen reitillä on enemmän asutusta/työpaikkoja kuin kakkosen Niuvan lenkillä.

----------


## tkp

> Ilman tarkempia kellonaikoja on paha sanoa oliko bussi etuajassa vai myöhässä. Kävi kuitenkin mielessä, että ehkäpä tulkitsit pysäkillä olleen aikataulun väärin? Ne eivät näytä HSL:n tyyliin pysäkin (arvioitua) ohitusaikaa, vaan lähtöajat päätepysäkiltä tai keskustan ajantasauspysäkiltä. Ei kyllä ole tätä päivää, ettei ohitusaika -aikataulua saada pysäkeille.


HSL:n Facebook-sivulla on jatkuvasti palautteita siitä että bussi olisi ajanut etuajassa ohi pysäkistä. Näin ei ole vaan pysäkkiaikataulussa on ollut minuutin tarkkuudella arvioitu ohitusaika, jota sitten matkustajat ovat lukeneet "kuin piru raamattua". Ja kun bussi meneekin aikaisemmin ohi pysäkistä kuin mitä arvioitu aika, on matkustaja jäänyt kyydistä. Ehkäpä fiksumpaa olisi merkitä lähtöaika päätepysäkiltä aikatauluun ja alle "arvioitu ajoaika päätepysäkiltä pysäkille z x-y minuuttia".

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Se on oikeastaan ihan sama, miten sen pysäkillä olevan aikataulun laittaa. Aina kuitenkin joku sen väärin tulkitsee, ja valittaa yleisönosastoja myöden. Esim. sanan "ARVIOITU" käsittäminen voi olla lähes toivottoman vaikeaa. Ja se, että kuljettaja ei voi tietää satojen pysäkkien arvioituja aikoja yhtään mistään. Tavallaan päättäriltä oleva lähtöaika on selkeämpi tapa, mutta ei tietenkään kerro satunnaiskäyttäjälle juurikaan mitään.

----------


## hylje

Miksei pysäkkiaikataulun kellonajat ole sellaisia, että silloin pysäkille saapumalla bussi ei taatusti ole kaahannut siitä ohi? Onko palvelulupausten tarjoaminen maksaville asiakkaille liian vaikeaa täkäläiselle hyväntekeväisyysjoukkoliikenteelle?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Wienissä näin raitiovaunuissa ja busseissa kuljettajilla pienen laskurin, joka kertoi minuutteina kuinka paljon linja oli myöhässä tai etuajassa aikataulusta, ihan reaaliaikaisesti. Ainahan kuljettaja ei voi tehdä paljoakaan asialle varsinkin kun ollaan myöhässä, mutta tuollaisen laskurin avulla voi ainakin välttää reippaasti etuajassa kulkemisen.

Sitä paitsi, kun pysäkkien ohitusajoista edes yritetään pitää kiinni, saadaan myös palautetta (esimerkiksi järjestelmältä automaattisesti) siitä, kuinka realistisia aikataulut ovat, jolloin niitä pystytään säätämään paremmin todellisuutta vastaaviksi. Olettaisin, että suurin osa ohitusaikatauluarvioista on tehty kertaalleen tietokoneohjelmalla ja sen jälkeen niihin ei ole lainkaan koskettu.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Jos pysäkkiaikataulu on sellainen, että bussi ei voi mitenkään mennä etuajassa, tulee loputon valitus siitä, että taas ollaan peräti 4 minuuttia myöhässä! Ei ehditä vaihtoyhteyksiin ja kaikki menee päin persustaa! Kuljettajalle voidaan sanoa päin naamaa lähes mitä tahansa, mutta sanoppa siinä kohtaa takaisin... Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että tällainen minuutti aikojen laittaminen joka pysäkille tuo lisää vaikeuksia ja valitusta. Alkuperäinen ajatus on toki kaunis.

----------


## hana

Kyllähän nykypäivänä pääsääntöisesti pysäkkiaikataulunäyttöjen tulisi olla digitaalisia ja reaaliaikaisia eli ne "korjaisivat" näytölle bussin todellisen saapumisajan, näin taisi olla esim. Berliinissä jos en ihan väärin ymmmärtänyt.

----------


## Waltsu

Turistille kätevä vuorokausilippu on lakkautettu Kuopiossa 1.7.2014.

----------


## Thunderi

Kuopion paikallisliikenteen talviaikataulut on julkaistu Kuopion seudun joukkoliikenteen sivuilla.

----------


## Karosa

Havaintoketjua ei taida olla joten,

Tiistai 16.9.

PL #864 oli tänään linjalla 40.

----------


## Thunderi

Kuopion seudun joukkoliikenne muutti matkustajien toiveesta ja mm. linjat 15 ja 20 muuttavat reittiään.
Tarkat muutokset Kuopion seudun joukkoliikenteen sivulta.

----------


## Thunderi

Waltti-korttien myynti alkoi tänä aamuna. Allekirjoittanut osti omansa ensimmäisenä kuopiolaisena normiasiakkaana.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Asiaa sivuten, Kuopiossahan oli joskus muinoin käytössä Almex M-leimauslaitteet. Muistaako kukaan milloin olivat? Ja olisiko kenelläkään tallessa lippuja jotta näkisi millaisia olivat?

----------


## ripperi

Nyt kannattaa pitää kuopios silmät aaki. Kuopion Liikenne testaa volvon 8908RLE 4x2 12m autoa linjalla 4. Onko tää semmonen volvon vastaisku vdl:n kevytrakenteiselle autolle?

----------


## Thunderi

> Nyt kannattaa pitää kuopios silmät aaki. Kuopion Liikenne testaa volvon 8908RLE 4x2 12m autoa linjalla 4. Onko tää semmonen volvon vastaisku vdl:n kevytrakenteiselle autolle?


Onko tietoa, että mihin aikoihin liikuskelee? Itse olen nyt kahtena päivänä käynyt passissa neljän jälkeen, eikä ole näkynyt. Kysyin eilen yhdeltä nelosen kuskilta, eikä tiennyt mitään sen liikennöinnistä sinä päivänä.

----------


## ripperi

> Onko tietoa, että mihin aikoihin liikuskelee? Itse olen nyt kahtena päivänä käynyt passissa neljän jälkeen, eikä ole näkynyt. Kysyin eilen yhdeltä nelosen kuskilta, eikä tiennyt mitään sen liikennöinnistä sinä päivänä.


Joo, käväses tänään keskiviikkona kattelemassa pitäs olla linjalla. Ajelee siis nelosta ja kasia, neulamäessä vaihtaa aina linjanumeroa 8 -> 4 ja 4 ->8.

----------


## Jast

> Nyt kannattaa pitää kuopios silmät aaki. Kuopion Liikenne testaa volvon 8908RLE 4x2 12m autoa linjalla 4. Onko tää semmonen volvon vastaisku vdl:n kevytrakenteiselle autolle?

----------


## Thunderi

Keskusteltuani kyseistä bussia ajaneen bussikuskin kanssa tulkkasin, että auto on ajossa kuukauden verran. Jos polttoaineen kulutus on asiallinen, näitä autoja alkaa tulemaan Kuopioon. Koeajelun jälkeen pikagoogletuksen perusteella auto on alkuperäisyydeltään ollut myös mm. Tammelundin liikenteen 9. Ainakin itse tykkäsin paljon kyseisestä autosta matkustamisen ja ulkonäön suhteen ja toivon, että näitä alkaisi ilmestyilemään Kuopionkin katukuvaan.

----------


## Thunderi

Onko kellään tietoa, että onko näitä Volvoja tulossa jossakin vaiheessa Kuopioon? Vai kariutuiko koko homma johonkin?

-------

Talviaikataulut 15-16 on julkaistu, löytyy täältä.

----------


## Miska

> Onko kellään tietoa, että onko näitä Volvoja tulossa jossakin vaiheessa Kuopioon? Vai kariutuiko koko homma johonkin?


Eipä taida Kuopion Liikenteellä olla tarvetta uusille katureille, kun yli puolet autoista on vasta vuoden vanhoja ja loputkin 2008- ja 2009-mallisia Kabuseja. Tuo nykyinen kalusto kelpaa kyllä koko sopimuskaudeksi.

----------


## Zambo

> Onko kellään tietoa, että onko näitä Volvoja tulossa jossakin vaiheessa Kuopioon? Vai kariutuiko koko homma johonkin?


Jos kyseessä oli vain Volvon tarjoama koeajo uudentyyppisellä autolla, niin ei ehkä ollut edes mitään mitä kariutua.

----------


## Piirka

Talviaikataulut on nyt julkaistu, astuvat voimaan 13.8. Nopealla silmäyksellä ei suurempia muutoksia, paitsi pienkalustolinjoilla. Viime talvena (ja vielä nyt kesällä) näiden linjojen reitit olivat

1 Niirala  keskusta  Rönö
2 Puijonlaakso  KYS  keskusta  Pappilanmäki (alunperin Niuva  KYS  keskusta  Pappilanmäki)
3 Haapaniemi  keskusta  Rahusenkangas (rengaslinjana keskusta  Likolahti  Rahusenkangas  Pihlajamäki  keskusta aamupäivällä vastapäivään ja iltapäivällä myötäpäivään)

Ykkösen reittiin ei tehdä muutoksia. Kakkosen ja kolmosen päättärit Rahusenkankaalla / Pappilanmäellä vaihtuvat päittäin. Uutta kakkosta ei tosin ajeta rengalinjana vaan reittiä keskusta  Pihlajamäki  Rahusenkangas (  Likolahti). Kolmonen muuttuu tynkälinjaksi keskusta  Pappilanmäki. Kalustontarve vähenee yhdellä autolla, koska ykköstä ja kolmosta liikennöidään yhdellä autolla  "tähtilinjamaisesti" reittiä Niirala  keskusta  Pappilanmäki  keskusta  Rönö  keskusta  Niirala. Vanhan kolmosen reitti keskusta  Haapaniemi korvaantuu linjan 30 päättärin siirrolla Savilahdesta Haapaniemeen.

----------


## Thunderi

Kuopion seudun joukkoliikenteessä on aloitettu viime syksyllä Viisaan liikkumisen hanke, jonka ensimmäisiä näkyviä osia on julkaistu ja muitakin tervetuuleita ja odotettuja uudistuksia:

Kuopion seudun joukkoliikenne on saanut oman brändinimen, Vilkku, jolle muodostetaan yhteneväinen ulkoasu ja mahdollisesti tilaajavärityskin. (Tästä oli vähän paria erilaistakin tietoa...) Linkki tiedotteeseen.Mobiililippu on otettu käyttöön. Samalla pohjalla toimiva, kuin esimerkiksi Jyväskylässä ja Turussa, payiq:n toimittama. Linkki tiedotteeseen.Vuorokausiliput on saatu myyntiin toukokuun lopussa. Linkki tiedotteeseen ja hinnoitteluun.Kuopion seudun joukkoliikenneohjelma 2025, joka pohjautuu myös Viisaan liikkumisen hankkeeseen, on julkaistu. Isoimpina asioina on panostaminen käyttökokemukseen tarjoamalla kokonaisvaltainen liikkumisen malli, jossa esimerkiksi joukkoliikenne ja kaupunkipyörät nivotaan yhteen. Lisäksi suunnitellaan siirtymistä kilpailutettaessa linjapaketteja bruttomalliin. Linkki tiedotteeseen ja itse ohjelmaan.

----------


## Piirka

> Kuopion seudun joukkoliikenne on saanut oman brändinimen, Vilkku, jolle muodostetaan yhteneväinen ulkoasu ja mahdollisesti tilaajavärityskin.


Tilaajaväritys-hanke etenee. Äänestää voi kolmesta eri vaihtoehdosta täällä. Pari aneemista ehdotelmaa ja yksi "Höselin kaukainen serkku"  :Wink: 

Talven aikataulut eivät tarjonneet suurempia ylläreitä. Linjoilla 5 ja 6 (Petonen  Puijonlaakso) lisääntyy lauantailiikenne, kun kummallakin vuoroväli tiivistyy 60 minuutista 30 minuuttiin klo 12-18. Mölymäen katurempan takia linjoille 1, 8A ja 15 tulee muutoksia. Ykkösen Niiralan rengasreitti supistuu hieman ja ajetaan pistolla ammattikoululle. Linjan 15 reitti siirtyy Presidentinkadulta Tasavallankadulle. Linjan ensimmäinen lähtö Päivärannasta klo 7.15 jatkaa keskustasta edelleen linjana 9X Jynkkään. Linjaa 8A ei liikennöidä lainkaan, linjan vuorot siirtyvät päälinjalle 8 Tasavallankadun kautta.

----------


## killerpop

> Tilaajaväritys-hanke etenee. Äänestää voi kolmesta eri vaihtoehdosta täällä. Pari aneemista ehdotelmaa ja yksi "Höselin kaukainen serkku"


Todellakin aneemisia. Sitä paitsi Vilkun mieltäisi olevan keltainen. Surullista, jos yksikin näistä toteutetaan.

----------


## kuukanko

Linjojen 4, 8 ja 30 - 40 seuraavien sopimuskausien kilpailutus on aloitettu.

Kilpailussa on kaksi kohdetta:
linjat 4 ja 8. 8 bussialinjat 30 - 40. 13 bussia
Sopimuskausi molemmissa on 3.6.2019 - 2.6.2024 + 2 vuoden optio. Kaluston on nyt oltava Vilkku-tilaajavärityksessä. Bussien maksimi-ikä on 12 vuotta, keski-ikävaatimusta ei ole. Päästövaatimuksena on Euro 6. Jälkikäteen Euro6-luokkaan päivitettyä kalustoa ei hyväksytä. Siirtymäaika Euro6-kaluston käyttöönotolle on talviaikataulukauden 2019/2020 alkuun saakka. Siirtymäajalla vähimmäispäästötaso tulee olla Euro4.

Hintapisteitä voi saada 90. Laatupisteitä voi saada yhteensä 10:
5 pistettä kaluston iästä. Pisteet tulevat bussien käyttöönottovuosien mukaan tulevien pisteiden keskiarvona: 2014 0 p, 2015 1 p, 2016 2 p, 2017 3,5 p, 2018 tai uudempi 5 p5 pistettä biodieselin käytöstä polttoaineena
Molempia kohteita ei voida myöntää samalle liikennöitsijälle vaan kilpailua on rajoitettu niin, että liikennöitsijä voi voittaa vain toisen kohteen, ellei piste-ero seuraavaksi tulleeseen ole yli 10%.

----------


## kuukanko

Myös linjojen 1 ja 3 kilpailutus seuraavalle sopimuskaudelle on aloitettu. Uusi sopimuskausi on 03.06.2019 - 02.06.2022 + 2 vuoden optio.

Linjoilla on yhteensä vain yksi pikkubussi. Sen on oltava vähintään Euro5-päästötasoa.

Hinnasta saa 90 pistettä, biodieselin käytöstä 5 pistettä, ja kalustosta max. 5 pistettä seuraavasti:
Euro 5 0pEuro 6, 2014 1pEuro 6, 2015 2pEuro 6, 2016 3pEuro 6, 2017 4pEuro 6, 2018 5p

----------


## Star 701

> Myös linjojen 1 ja 3 kilpailutus seuraavalle sopimuskaudelle on aloitettu. Uusi sopimuskausi on 03.06.2019 - 02.06.2022 + 2 vuoden optio.
> 
> Linjoilla on yhteensä vain yksi pikkubussi. Sen on oltava vähintään Euro5-päästötasoa.
> 
> Hinnasta saa 90 pistettä, biodieselin käytöstä 5 pistettä, ja kalustosta max. 5 pistettä seuraavasti:
> Euro 5 0pEuro 6, 2014 1pEuro 6, 2015 2pEuro 6, 2016 3pEuro 6, 2017 4pEuro 6, 2018 5p


Taitaa olla että jos Kuopion Liikenne voittaa jommassa kummassa kilpailutuksessa jotain, niin saattaa Kabusit hävitä Kuopion katukuvasta kun eivät taida kelvata päästöluokitukseltaan noihin kohteisiin, ja veedeeällät eivät taida yksin riittää.. Oulussahan myöskin taitaa Kabusit hävitä jossain kohtaa katukuvasta?

----------


## Miska

> Oulussahan myöskin taitaa Kabusit hävitä jossain kohtaa katukuvasta?


Ouluun voi tarjota myös vanhaa, peruskorjattua kalustoa, jonka päästötaso on parannettu jäkikäsittelylaitteistolla Euro 6:ksi.

----------


## Mikko121

> Taitaa olla että jos Kuopion Liikenne voittaa jommassa kummassa kilpailutuksessa jotain, niin saattaa Kabusit hävitä Kuopion katukuvasta kun eivät taida kelvata päästöluokitukseltaan noihin kohteisiin, ja veedeeällät eivät taida yksin riittää.. Oulussahan myöskin taitaa Kabusit hävitä jossain kohtaa katukuvasta?


Vielähän kuopiossa on pari muuta kohdetta missä Kabusseilla voi ajella, joten ei varmaan vielä ole sieltäkään Kabussien aika poistua.

Mutta eikö näiden kilpailutusten pitäisi jo ratketa kohta puoliin?

----------


## ripperi

> Vielähän kuopiossa on pari muuta kohdetta missä Kabusseilla voi ajella, joten ei varmaan vielä ole sieltäkään Kabussien aika poistua.
> 
> Mutta eikö näiden kilpailutusten pitäisi jo ratketa kohta puoliin?


KL voittanut kuulemma 4 ja 8 linjat. Ja tehnyt halvimman tarjouksen myös siilinjärven välin kohteisiin (linjat 31,32,35,40) mutta kaupunki päätti antaa ne toiseksi sijoittuneelle pohjolan liikenteelle. Alustava tieto. Varmaan jotain virallisempaa kai tulossa.

----------


## Miska

> KL voittanut kuulemma 4 ja 8 linjat. Ja tehnyt halvimman tarjouksen myös siilinjärven välin kohteisiin (linjat 31,32,35,40) mutta kaupunki päätti antaa ne toiseksi sijoittuneelle pohjolan liikenteelle. Alustava tieto. Varmaan jotain virallisempaa kai tulossa.


Kuopion kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunnan 14.2. pidettävän kokouksen listatekstissä kerrotaan, että Kuopion Liikenne tosiaan voitti kohteen 1 (linjat 4 ja 8) ja Pohjolan Liikenne rajoituspykälän ansiosta kohteen 2 (Siilinjärven linjat 30 - 40).

----------


## kiitokurre

Sähköbusseja Kuopioon ? Vuoden 2018 aikana Kuopion ja Jyväskylän kaupungit toteuttiva yhteistyössä linja-autoliikenteen käyttövoimaselvityksen, joka antaa suuntaviivoja siitä, millä tavoin alueen joukkoliikennettä voitaisiin tuottaa nykyistä ympäristöystävällisemmin.

https://vilkku.kuopio.fi/sahkobusseja-kuopioon

----------


## Rattivaunu

8.7.2019

Pohjolan Liikenteen Veturitien varikolla näytti seisovan (havainto pohjoisesta tulevan kaukojunan ikkunasta) ainakin 2 kpl Vilkku-tilaajaväreihin maalattua VDL-bussia. Bussit siirtynevät ennen pitkää Kuopioon.

----------


## hana

> 8.7.2019
> 
> Pohjolan Liikenteen Veturitien varikolla näytti seisovan (havainto pohjoisesta tulevan kaukojunan ikkunasta) ainakin 2 kpl Vilkku-tilaajaväreihin maalattua VDL-bussia. Bussit siirtynevät ennen pitkää Kuopioon.


Myös Tuupakan varikolla oli pari kappaletta. VDL viimeistelee siellä busseja.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Myös Tuupakan varikolla oli pari kappaletta. VDL viimeistelee siellä busseja.


Näyttää olevan edelleen. Numerot 850 ja 851.

----------


## antsa

Nyt on Kuopion Liikennekkin saanut 9 VDL:ää ajoon. Autot 152 -160 joista 153-157 on rekisterissä JLJ-153-157 ja 159 ja 160 JLJ-159 ja -160. Auto 152 on kilvissä mutta sen rekisteri on epävarma ?
Luultavasti JLJ-163 koska -152 loppuinen on jo Tammelundin 14. 158 ei vielä kilvissä.

----------


## antsa

Myös Kuopion liikenne 158 JLJ-158 on valmiina. Eli kaikki rekisterissä.

----------


## jorkki

Onkohan keneläkään tietoa Kuopion maaseutu liikenteen kilpailutuksen tuloksista,nehän kilpailtiin jo joulukuussa.

----------


## ripperi

> Onkohan keneläkään tietoa Kuopion maaseutu liikenteen kilpailutuksen tuloksista,nehän kilpailtiin jo joulukuussa.


Kohde M1 linja 71 Kuopio-Hirvilahti, voittaja Kuopion Liikenne Oy
Kohde M2 linjat 74 ja 75 Kuopio-Sotkanniemi-Kurkimäki, voittaja Savonlinja Oy
Kohde M6 linja 61 Kuopio-Nilsiä, voittaja Savonlinja Oy

Muista ei ole tietoa allekirjoittaneella.

----------


## kuukanko

Nyt ovat kilpailussa kohteet 3 ja 4:
kohde 3: linjat 5, 6, 6X, 7, 19 ja 23. 4 kpl A1, 12 kpl A2, 6 kpl C.kohde 4: linjat 2 (talvi), 16, 20, 21, 22 ja 29. 9 kpl sähkö-A1, 5 kpl A2, 4 kpl C.
Kohteista voi jättää yhdistelmätarjouksen. Molempien sopimusaika on 7.6.2021 - alkukesä 2028 (koulujen lukuvuoden viimeisen viikon sunnuntai) + 3 vuoden optio.

Kokoluokat ovat:
A1: vähintään 31 istumapaikkaa + 3 klaffia
A2: vähintään 39 istumapaikkaa + 3 klaffia, takaovi vaaditaan
C (telibussi): vähintään 47 istumapaikkaa + 3 klaffia, takaovi vaaditaan
A1-tyyppiä saa tarjota vain sähköbussina, polttomoottoribussien on oltava vähintään A2-kokoa. Polttomoottoribussien (myös vara-autojen) on täytettävä Euro6-päästöluokka. Keski-ikävaatimus on 8 vuotta. Vakisijoitettujen bussien maksimi-ikä on 14 vuotta ja vara-autojen 15 vuotta.

Hinnasta maksimipisteet on 92 ja käyttövoimasta 8. Käyttövoimapisteitä saa täydet 8 sähköbusseista ja 3 pistettä uusiutuvasta biodieselistä sekä biokaasusta. Pisteet lasketaan eri käyttövoimilla tarjottujen kilometrien suhteessa.

----------


## Rautatiet529

> Nyt ovat kilpailussa kohteet 3 ja 4:
> kohde 3: linjat 5, 6, 6X, 7, 19 ja 23. 4 kpl A1, 12 kpl A2, 6 kpl C.kohde 4: linjat 2 (talvi), 16, 20, 21, 22 ja 29. 9 kpl sähkö-A1, 5 kpl A2, 4 kpl C.
> Kohteista voi jättää yhdistelmätarjouksen. Molempien sopimusaika on 7.6.2021 - alkukesä 2028 (koulujen lukuvuoden viimeisen viikon sunnuntai) + 3 vuoden optio.
> 
> Kokoluokat ovat:
> A1: vähintään 31 istumapaikkaa + 3 klaffia
> A2: vähintään 39 istumapaikkaa + 3 klaffia, takaovi vaaditaan
> C (telibussi): vähintään 47 istumapaikkaa + 3 klaffia, takaovi vaaditaan
> A1-tyyppiä saa tarjota vain sähköbussina, polttomoottoribussien on oltava vähintään A2-kokoa. Polttomoottoribussien (myös vara-autojen) on täytettävä Euro6-päästöluokka. Keski-ikävaatimus on 8 vuotta. Vakisijoitettujen bussien maksimi-ikä on 14 vuotta ja vara-autojen 15 vuotta.
> ...


Mikäli Kuopion Liikenne haluaa voittaa tämän kilpailun, heidänhän täytyy uusia lähes koko katurikalusto! Kaikki Paitsi Scalat kun ovat kokoa A1, ja Scalatkin poistuvat noiden päästö- ja ikävaatimusten takia. Pohjolan Liikenne tai Savonlinjakin tarvitsisi uuden varikon jotta nämä 40 autoa mahtuisivat heille mikäli voittavat. Aika kalliita tarjouksia siis lienee luvassa?

----------


## Eppu

> Mikäli Kuopion Liikenne haluaa voittaa tämän kilpailun, heidänhän täytyy uusia lähes koko katurikalusto! Kaikki Paitsi Scalat kun ovat kokoa A1, ja Scalatkin poistuvat noiden päästö- ja ikävaatimusten takia. Pohjolan Liikenne tai Savonlinjakin tarvitsisi uuden varikon jotta nämä 40 autoa mahtuisivat heille mikäli voittavat. Aika kalliita tarjouksia siis lienee luvassa?


Kyllä on hullua touhua tämä kilpailuttaminen nykyään. Ei ole ekologista mielestäni vaatia näin kohtuuttomia, parempi olisi käyttää vanha kalusto loppuun ensin. Euro 3 -tasoisen kaluston poistamisen jo ymmärrän mutta tämä kaikki muu on suorastaan hölmöläisen hommaa. Ja sähköbussien ympäristöystävällisyyskin on pelkkä myytti. Mineraalien louhiminen akkuja varten on varsinainen saastepommi ja mitäs akuille tehdään kun ne poistuvat käytöstä? Ongelmajätettä... Lisäksi tällaiset kalustovaatimukset ovat omiaan rasittamaan kuntataloutta, ei toki suhteellisesti kovin paljoa mutta kun edullisempiakin vaihtoehtoja olisi.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaikki Paitsi Scalat kun ovat kokoa A1, ja Scalatkin poistuvat noiden päästö- ja ikävaatimusten takia. Pohjolan Liikenne tai Savonlinjakin tarvitsisi uuden varikon jotta nämä 40 autoa mahtuisivat heille mikäli voittavat. Aika kalliita tarjouksia siis lienee luvassa?


Vanhempaa kalustoa voi retrofitata Euro6:ksi, joten uudemmista Scaloista saa vielä tehtyä tähän kisaan kelvollisia. Vanhemmilla tietysti tulee jo ikä vastaan.

Pidempi sopimuskausi kompensoi tiukemmat kalustovaatimukset, joten kalustovaatimukset itsessään tuskin nostaa hintaa nykyisestä.

----------


## Rautatiet529

> Vanhempaa kalustoa voi retrofitata Euro6:ksi, joten uudemmista Scaloista saa vielä tehtyä tähän kisaan kelvollisia. Vanhemmilla tietysti tulee jo ikä vastaan.
> 
> Pidempi sopimuskausi kompensoi tiukemmat kalustovaatimukset, joten kalustovaatimukset itsessään tuskin nostaa hintaa nykyisestä.


https://drive.google.com/file/d/10SI...w?usp=drivesdk
Täällä oli maininta, että myöhemmin Euro6-luokkaan päivitettyjä autoja ei hyväksytä. Sen varjolla siis käytettävien A2-autojenkin tulisi olla alkuperäisiä Euro6-päästäjiä, eivätkä Scalat kelpaisi.

Ja vaikkei tuo kilpailuehdoissa mainittu, jo kohteiden 1 ja 2 edellisessä kilpailutuksessa voimassa ollut Euro6-päivityskielto ei olisikaan jostain syystä voimassa sittenkään, niitä Scalojakaan ei hirveästi ole.

----------


## Mikko121

Kyllähän tuo kieltämättä aika hurja tilanne Kuopiossa on. Muutenkaan koko yhtymän alueella sopimuksiin tarvittava kalustomäärä ei tässä vuosien 20 ja 21 aikana ainakaan pääse kasvamaan joten haastetta on upottaa niin Kuopiosta kuin Oulusta ja Lahdestakin kalustoa muualle. Jyväskylässä kyllä on pakollinen tarve uusia vanhinta kalustoa jonkin verrankin (vajaa 30 autoa, mutta epäilen että pelkillä käytetyillä on haastetta pitää keski-ikää aisoissa), mutta sitten jäljelle ei jää kuin Porvoo, Rovaniemi ja Helsinki joissa toki vanhempaakin kalustoa on, mutta onko näissä tulevaisuutta Kabusseille ja  pienille VDL:lle. Varkaus tulee toki nyt uutena ja eiköhän sinne tiensä löydä pieni määrä VDL:ä.

----------


## Melamies

> ja mitäs akuille tehdään kun ne poistuvat käytöstä? Ongelmajätettä...


Sähköautojen akkujen kierrätystä on kehittämässä useampi suuryritys, mikä on luonnollista, koska siinä liikkuvat isot rahat.

----------


## Eppu

> mutta sitten jäljelle ei jää kuin Porvoo,...


Kyllähän Porvooseen voi useamman auton dumpata. Ne 5 kabusia ovat edelleen uusimmat katurit siellä ja ne Scalatkin vanhenevat. Varmaankin tämä kilpailutus osuu Porvoonkin kannalta ihan nappiin, kun scaloilla ja kolmella 8700 -volvolla ajellaan vielä sielläkin ensi talven yli. Mutta sitten autoja voisi taas uusia reilummalla kädellä.

----------


## Rautatiet529

> https://drive.google.com/file/d/10SI...w?usp=drivesdk


http://publish.kuopio.fi/kokous/2020612048-3.PDF Tässä parempi linkki kilpailuehtoihin

----------


## Mikko121

> http://publish.kuopio.fi/kokous/2020612048-3.PDF Tässä parempi linkki kilpailuehtoihin


Tavailin näitä nyt hetken ja jäin nyt miettimään onko se tilanne kuitenkin niin, että ne -14-malliset Vetelät kelpaisivat. Kabusseille nämä ehdot tietää kuitenkin lähtöitkuja.

----------


## Rautatiet529

> Tavailin näitä nyt hetken ja jäin nyt miettimään onko se tilanne kuitenkin niin, että ne -14-malliset Vetelät kelpaisivat. Kabusseille nämä ehdot tietää kuitenkin lähtöitkuja.


Mutta mikäli kilpailutuksen autovaatimukset menevät niin kuin kuukanko 21.2.2020 kirjoitti, niitä ei-sähkö-A1-autoja tarvittaisiin vain neljä. Mainitsemasi VDL:t ovat kokoa A1 ilman takaovea, siis. Muut vaaditaan joko sähkönä, takaovellisina tai teleinä. Sehän tarkoittaisi ettei niitä takaovettomia VDL:iäkään olisi kuin neljä seuraavassa sopimuksessa.

----------


## tkp

> http://publish.kuopio.fi/kokous/2020612048-3.PDF Tässä parempi linkki kilpailuehtoihin


"Jälkikäteen Euro 6-luokkaan päivitettyä kalustoa ei hyväksytä" Osaakohan joku oikeasti perustella miksi retrofitit ei kelpaa. Sama kieltohan on ollut monen kaupungin kilpailutusehdoissa.

----------


## Mikko121

> Mutta mikäli kilpailutuksen autovaatimukset menevät niin kuin kuukanko 21.2.2020 kirjoitti, niitä ei-sähkö-A1-autoja tarvittaisiin vain neljä. Mainitsemasi VDL:t ovat kokoa A1 ilman takaovea, siis. Muut vaaditaan joko sähkönä, takaovellisina tai teleinä. Sehän tarkoittaisi ettei niitä takaovettomia VDL:iäkään olisi kuin neljä seuraavassa sopimuksessa.


Tämä takaovettomuus sai minutkin alunperin arvelemaan ettei vanhemmat autot kelpaisi, mutta tuon kilpailutuksen  kalustovaatimusliitteessä kerrotaan kuitenkin, että käytetyt A2-autot kelpaisivat takaovettomina ja eikös nuo LLE120:t ole kuitenkin A2:a 39:llä penkillä. Uusilta A2:lta vaaditaan takaovi. Toki tuossa puhutaan, että autoissa olisi oltava USB-pistokkeet, mutta niiden asentaminen jälkikäteen ei taida olla ongelma.

Henkilökohtaisesti olen sitä mieltä, että nuo KA-yhtymässä runsain mitoin käytössä olevat VDL:t ovat liian pieniä autoja ruuhkaisille linjoille, eikä takaovettomuuskaan ole oikein nykypäivää kaupunkilinjoilla.

----------


## Miska

> "Jälkikäteen Euro 6-luokkaan päivitettyä kalustoa ei hyväksytä" Osaakohan joku oikeasti perustella miksi retrofitit ei kelpaa. Sama kieltohan on ollut monen kaupungin kilpailutusehdoissa.


Ehkä tuolla on haluttu varmistaa se, ettei Kabuseja voi tarjota.

----------


## kalle.

> "Jälkikäteen Euro 6-luokkaan päivitettyä kalustoa ei hyväksytä" Osaakohan joku oikeasti perustella miksi retrofitit ei kelpaa. Sama kieltohan on ollut monen kaupungin kilpailutusehdoissa.


Syynä lienee se, että todellisten päästöjen valvonta on jälkikäteen päivitetyissä erittäin hankalaa. Ainakaan aiemmin jälkikäteen muutetuissa autoissa ei tehoa rajoiteta vaikka päästöt ei täyttyisi. Esim. AdBlue-säiliö on tyhjä tai muuta vikaa päästöjen hallinnassa niin ajo voi silti jatkua normaalisti. Uudessa Euro6-autossahan ajoa ei kukaan viitsi kauankaan jatkaa jos päästöt ylittävät rajat.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämä takaovettomuus sai minutkin alunperin arvelemaan ettei vanhemmat autot kelpaisi, mutta tuon kilpailutuksen  kalustovaatimusliitteessä kerrotaan kuitenkin, että käytetyt A2-autot kelpaisivat takaovettomina ja eikös nuo LLE120:t ole kuitenkin A2:a 39:llä penkillä.


Näin tosiaan on (molempiin noihin kohtiin), joten käytettyjä VDL:iä voikin tarjota aika runsaasti.

----------


## Rautatiet529

Niin oliko kellään muuten tarkempaa tietoa maaseutulinjojen kilpailutusten tuloksista? Tuossa edellisellä sivulla oli vähän puhetta mutta mainittiin vain muutama kohde.

----------


## Rautatiet529

Helsingin Bussiliikenteen Ruhan varikolla havaittu tänään ex Transdev #1408 Kuopion Liikenteen väreissä kylkinumerolla #4. Teli-8900LE kyseessä. Ilmeisesti Varkauteen kesän alussa menossa kun ei Vilkku-värejä jo ole, mutta saattaisipa olla että näyttäytyy keväällä Kuopiossa jos kerran jo nyt on KL väreissä.

----------


## Rautatiet529

Tämä Kuopion Liikenteen uusi tulokasauto (kylkinro 4, Volvo 8900LE B8RLE) on nyt Kuopiossa. Ilmeisesti majailee täällä nämä kaksi kuukautta ennen Varkauteen menoa. Saas nähdä näkyykö linjalla.

----------


## Rautatiet529

Kuopion Liikenteen Scalat #97, #98, #102, #108 ja #109 ovat siis hiljattain siirtyneet Helsinkiin. Oulusta tulee ilmeisesti Kabuseja tilalle, tänään KL varikolle on rantautunut pinkkikeulat Koskilinjat #63 ja #70.

----------


## ripperi

> Nyt ovat kilpailussa kohteet 3 ja 4:
> kohde 3: linjat 5, 6, 6X, 7, 19 ja 23. 4 kpl A1, 12 kpl A2, 6 kpl C.kohde 4: linjat 2 (talvi), 16, 20, 21, 22 ja 29. 9 kpl sähkö-A1, 5 kpl A2, 4 kpl C.
> Kohteista voi jättää yhdistelmätarjouksen. Molempien sopimusaika on 7.6.2021 - alkukesä 2028 (koulujen lukuvuoden viimeisen viikon sunnuntai) + 3 vuoden optio.
> 
> Kokoluokat ovat:
> A1: vähintään 31 istumapaikkaa + 3 klaffia
> A2: vähintään 39 istumapaikkaa + 3 klaffia, takaovi vaaditaan
> C (telibussi): vähintään 47 istumapaikkaa + 3 klaffia, takaovi vaaditaan
> A1-tyyppiä saa tarjota vain sähköbussina, polttomoottoribussien on oltava vähintään A2-kokoa. Polttomoottoribussien (myös vara-autojen) on täytettävä Euro6-päästöluokka. Keski-ikävaatimus on 8 vuotta. Vakisijoitettujen bussien maksimi-ikä on 14 vuotta ja vara-autojen 15 vuotta.
> ...


Tämän kilpailun voitti Kuopion Liikenne tarjoamalla 40 kaupunkiliikenneautoa joista 13 on 2-akselista sähkölinja-autoa, 10 3-akselista ja 17 2-akselista. Käyttövoimana sähkön lisäksi biodiesel.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tämän kilpailun voitti Kuopion Liikenne tarjoamalla 40 kaupunkiliikenneautoa joista 13 on 2-akselista sähkölinja-autoa, 10 3-akselista ja 17 2-akselista. Käyttövoimana sähkön lisäksi biodiesel.


Voittivat yhdistelmätarjouksella.

Kalustospekulaationa sanoisin sähkö-Citea LLE:tä ja Citywide Suburban LE:tä pätkänä ja pitkänä.

Vuoden päästä onkin sitten koko (tai ainakin lähes) Kuopion kalusto tilaajaväreissä.

----------


## Rautatiet529

> Voittivat yhdistelmätarjouksella.
> 
> Kalustospekulaationa sanoisin sähkö-Citea LLE:tä ja Citywide Suburban LE:tä pätkänä ja pitkänä.
> 
> Vuoden päästä onkin sitten koko (tai ainakin lähes) Kuopion kalusto tilaajaväreissä.


VDL Citea Electric LLE-99 kuulostaa todennäköiseltä sähköltä mutta epäilen teleiksi Volvon 8900LE:tä. Firmalla on nyt niistä Volvoista muutaman auton kokemusta, nimittäin. Mutta toivon toki Scaniaa  :Very Happy:  Polttomoottoripätkiä ei tarvinne, kun 2014-VDL:iä on runsaasti ja ne käyvät A2:na sopimuksen mukaan käytettyinä.

----------


## kuukanko

Ja entisiä Transdevin 8900LE-telejä taitaa olla Volvolla jäljellä vielä 5 kpl, joten niitäkään ei tarvitse hankkia kaikkia uusina.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> VDL Citea Electric LLE-99 kuulostaa todennäköiseltä sähköltänmutta epäilen teleiksi Volvon 8900LE:tä. Firmalla on nyt niistä Volvoista muutaman auton kokemusta, nimittäin. Mutta toivon toki Scaniaa  Polttomoottoripätkiä ei tarvinne, kun 2014-VDL:iä on runsaasti ja ne käyvät A2:na sopimuksen mukaan käytettyinä.





> Ja entisiä Transdevin 8900LE-telejä taitaa olla Volvolla jäljellä vielä 5 kpl, joten niitäkään ei tarvitse hankkia kaikkia uusina.


Saahan sähkö-Citeaa myös LLE-115 -mallisena.

Unohdin tosiaan kokonaan, että käytetyt Euro 6:t kävivät tuohon kilpailutukseen. Mielessäni pyöri ehkä päästökäsiteltyjen autojen kelpaamattomuus.

Käytettyjä Euro 6 -busseja saanee aika helpolla konsernin sisältäkin, riippuen tietysti vähän tulevista kilpailutuksista (mm. Lahdessa).

----------


## Rautatiet529

> Ja entisiä Transdevin 8900LE-telejä taitaa olla Volvolla jäljellä vielä 5 kpl, joten niitäkään ei tarvitse hankkia kaikkia uusina.


Mietin kyllä sitä, että kaluston keski-iän pitää olla 8 vuotta. Saakohan sen pidettyä 8 vuodessa ilman, että kaikki telit ja sähköt ovat uusia? 17 kappaletta VDL:iä eli melkein puolet tuosta kalustosta kuitenkin ovat 8 vuoden ikäisiä jo kauden toisena liikennöintivuotena. Enpä toki tiedä, aikovatko sitten kesken kauden kalustoa lähteä uusimaan.

Jos en ihan väärin laskeskellut, niin esim. kolme teliä voisi olla vm 2014 mutta loppujen 7 telin ja 13 sähkön tulisi tuolloin olla upouusia (vm 2021) jotta keski-ikä olisi edes lähellä 8 vuotta vielä vuonna 2028.

Ennustaisin sillä perusteella ainakin kauden aluksi kalustoksi
-17kpl käytettyä vm 2014 VDL:ää
-3 kpl käytettyä vanhimmillaan vm 2014 teliä
-7 kpl uutta vm 2021 teliä
-13 kpl uutta vm 2021 sähköbussia.

Toki tuolloinkin keski-ikä ylittäisi kauden lopulla 8 vuotta, koska puolet autoista olisivat 14-vuotiaita ja puolet 8-vuotiaita. Kalustoa uusittaneen siis joka tapauksessa, paitsi jos kilpailuehdoissa mainittu iässä joustaminen sähköautojen osalta riittää normalisoimaan keski-iän vielä kauden lopullakin.

----------


## Rehtori

> Mietin kyllä sitä, että kaluston keski-iän pitää olla 8 vuotta. Saakohan sen pidettyä 8 vuodessa ilman, että kaikki telit ja sähköt ovat uusia? 17 kappaletta VDL:iä eli melkein puolet tuosta kalustosta kuitenkin ovat 8 vuoden ikäisiä jo kauden toisena liikennöintivuotena. Enpä toki tiedä, aikovatko sitten kesken kauden kalustoa lähteä uusimaan.
> 
> Jos en ihan väärin laskeskellut, niin esim. kolme teliä voisi olla vm 2014 mutta loppujen 7 telin ja 13 sähkön tulisi tuolloin olla upouusia (vm 2021) jotta keski-ikä olisi edes lähellä 8 vuotta vielä vuonna 2028.
> 
> Ennustaisin sillä perusteella ainakin kauden aluksi kalustoksi
> -17kpl käytettyä vm 2014 VDL:ää
> -3 kpl käytettyä vanhimmillaan vm 2014 teliä
> -7 kpl uutta vm 2021 teliä
> -13 kpl uutta vm 2021 sähköbussia.
> ...


Voi olla myös järkevää lykätä hankintoja esimerkiksi sopimuskauden kolmannelle vuodelle, jotta saadaan todennäköisesti euro VII -kalustoa jolla on sitten tulevissa kilpailutuksissa paremmin käyttöä. EU parlamentin arvioitu aikataulu standardin hyväksymiselle on Q4 2021 joten siirtymäaikoineen varmaan 2023 alkaa kalustoakin olemaan markkinoilla. Lähde: https://ec.europa.eu/info/law/better...ries-and-buses

----------


## kuukanko

> Enpä toki tiedä, aikovatko sitten kesken kauden kalustoa lähteä uusimaan.


Noin yleisesti kaluston pääomakustannukset ovat pienemmät silloin, kun kalusto hipoo koko ajan keski-ikää ja sitä uusitaan vain sen verran mitä keski-ikävaatimus vaatii. KA-konserni onkin hyvin onnistunut toimimaan niin kaupungeissa, joissa kalustopisteytyksellä ei ole ohjattu hankkimaan uudempaa kalustoa (Jyväskylä ja Oulu).




> Voi olla myös järkevää lykätä hankintoja esimerkiksi sopimuskauden kolmannelle vuodelle, jotta saadaan todennäköisesti euro VII -kalustoa jolla on sitten tulevissa kilpailutuksissa paremmin käyttöä.


Eiköhän kaupunkiliikenteessä sähkö kuitenkin ole se tulevaisuuden juttu ja Euro VII -kalustoa hankitaan lähinnä maantieliikenteeseen.

----------


## MB1

Aikataulukirjan mukaan savonlinja ajaa myös linjaa 82.

----------


## Rautatiet529

> Aikataulukirjan mukaan savonlinja ajaa myös linjaa 82.


Näin on, SL sai linjat 61, 74, 75 ja 82-86. Tilaajavärit edellytetään ilmeisesti linjoille 61 ja 71-75. Kuopion Liikenteellä on linjalle 71 Iveco #24 Vilkku-väreissä ja Savonlinjan varikolla näkyi perjantaina yksi Vilkku-värinen teli-Irizar. Tarvinnevat toki useamman tilaajavärisen auton jotta riittää myös 61:lle.

----------


## MB1

olikos tässä "maaseutuvuorojen" kilpailutuksessa minkäänlaisia kaluston ikä- & muita vaatimuksia ?

----------


## Rautatiet529

> olikos tässä "maaseutuvuorojen" kilpailutuksessa minkäänlaisia kaluston ikä- & muita vaatimuksia ?


Vähintään Euro4-päästöluokka (Euro5 ja 6 sai lisäpisteitä), autojen keski-ikä 14 v, yksittäisen auton maksimi-ikä 18 v sekä pieniä hienosäätövaatimuksia kuten ovijarrua, maksulaitteita ja linjakilpeä. Tilaajaväreistä mainitsinkin jo.

Nämä pätivät siis nyt puheella olevassa jo ratkaistussa linjojen 61, 71-75 ja 82-86 kilpailutuksessa, jonka kausi alkaa huomenna 1.6.2020.

----------


## Rautatiet529

Tänään tosiaan avattiin uusi liikennöintikausi linjoilla 61, 71-75 ja 82(-86).

Uusia linjanumeroita on tullut ELY-linjoille
50 Kuopio-Pielavesi(-Keitele)
55 Kuopio-Varpaisjärvi
70 Kuopio-Suonenjoki(-Rautalampi)
76 Kuopio-Vesanto
98 Kuopio-Outokumpu(-Joensuu).

Savonlinjalla linjoja 74 ja 75 ajoi teli-Irizar #337, joka on Vilkku-väreissä.
Linjalla 61 ei vaatimuksesta huolimatta tilaajavärejä näkynyt, ajossa oli SL #454.
Jääskeläisen Autolta viedyllä linjalla 82 oli SL #930, kuskina Jääskeläiseltä Savonlinjalle siirtynyt herra.
Kuopion Liikenne käytti linjalla 71 Vilkku-väristä Iveco-seutuautoa #24. Savonlinjan viemillä linjoilla 74 ja 75 KL aikoina olleet autot KL #45 ja #36 ajelivat linjaa 50.
Linjaa 76 ajaa nyt Rautalammin Auto.

Myös linja 10 Keskusta-Puijo jatkui nyt, autona oli tänään PL #844.

----------


## Star 701

> Tänään tosiaan avattiin uusi liikennöintikausi linjoilla 61, 71-75 ja 82(-86).
> 
> Uusia linjanumeroita on tullut ELY-linjoille
> 50 Kuopio-Pielavesi(-Keitele)
> 55 Kuopio-Varpaisjärvi
> 70 Kuopio-Suonenjoki(-Rautalampi)
> 76 Kuopio-Vesanto
> 98 Kuopio-Outokumpu(-Joensuu).
> 
> ...



Myös tuon 76 Kuopio-Vesanto välin lisäksi Rautalammin Auto ajaa myös linjaa 70 Kuopio-Suonenjoki-Rautalampi.

----------


## Rautatiet529

> Myös tuon 76 Kuopio-Vesanto välin lisäksi Rautalammin Auto ajaa myös linjaa 70 Kuopio-Suonenjoki-Rautalampi.


Siinä nyt ei ole mitään poikkeavuutta eiliseenkään päivään, pointtini kun oli mainita uudet ja muuttuneet asiat. 76 taas oli vielä eilen Kuopion Liikenteellä.

----------


## Juissi

Miltähän valmistajalta Kuopion sähköbussit tulevat? https://vilkku.kuopio.fi/ajankohtais...ia-vuonna-2021

----------


## Rautatiet529

> Miltähän valmistajalta Kuopion sähköbussit tulevat? https://vilkku.kuopio.fi/ajankohtais...ia-vuonna-2021


Tulee hyvään saumaan HelBin uusien HSL-sähköbussisopimusten kanssa, veikkaan että tilaavat samassa erässä samaa merkkiä ensi keväälle/kesälle. Varmaa tietoahan ei liene, mutta sähkö-VDL on tällä hetkellä testissä Lahdessa Koiviston Autolla, ja KA-konserni tuntuu muutenkin tuosta VDL:stä tykkäävän nykyään.

----------


## Juissi

> Tulee hyvään saumaan HelBin uusien HSL-sähköbussisopimusten kanssa, veikkaan että tilaavat samassa erässä samaa merkkiä ensi keväälle/kesälle. Varmaa tietoahan ei liene, mutta sähkö-VDL on tällä hetkellä testissä Lahdessa Koiviston Autolla, ja KA-konserni tuntuu muutenkin tuosta VDL:stä tykkäävän nykyään.


Samaa veikkaan ja tuo testaaminen sopii kyllä kuvaan. Hankinnassa on Kuopioon myös uusia telejä. Ne veikkaan tulevan Scanialta, taitaisi olla uusi tulokas Kuopioon?

----------


## Rautatiet529

> Hankinnassa on Kuopioon myös uusia telejä. Ne veikkaan tulevan Scanialta, taitaisi olla uusi tulokas Kuopioon?


Tuossa aiemmin oli aiheesta puhetta, ja siinä taisi käydä ilmi että nyt alkuun saattavat hankkia telejä halvemmalla käytettynä kunhan ovat Euro6. Sitten pitkin kautta voi uudistaa kalustoa konsernin sisäisillä kalustokierrätyksillä tai muuten niin että autojen keski-ikä pysyy täällä kahdeksassa vuodessa. Mutta mistäpä tietää, ostavatko suoraan uusia.

Telit ovat selvästi odotettu juttu Kuopiossa, lisäautoja tarvitaan normaalisti siellä ja täällä. Nyt korona-aikaan oli ne kaksi Varkauden teliä KL #3 ja #4 joitakin kertoja täällä ajossa linjoilla 22, 19, 5 lisä ja 6 lisä, mutta eipä olisi tainnut olla tarvetta sellaselle kapasiteetille tässä tilanteessa. Tulipahan koeajettua.

Jos tarkoitit nimenomaan Scaniaa uutena tulokkaana niin joo, katurina uudempia sellaisia ei ole näkynyt, eikä kyllä Scalojakaan ilmeisesti näy enää ensi talvikaudella.

----------


## Juissi

Mielenkiinnolla jään odottamaan mitä tulevat Kuopion telit olemaan. Ne todennäköisesti ovilla 1+2+1, kun muuten Kuopiossa 1+2+0 on yleisin malli. 90-luvun lopulla tulleet ja melkein samantien hävinneet City U:t olivat 2+2+2, sen jälkeen oli Mersuja samalla ovituksella, muuten ei Kuopiossa ole paljoa takimmaista ovea näkynyt.

----------


## Rautatiet529

> Ne todennäköisesti ovilla 1+2+1, kun muuten Kuopiossa 1+2+0 on yleisin malli.
> ...muuten ei Kuopiossa ole paljoa takimmaista ovea näkynyt.


Joo nyt oli vissiin ensimmäistä kertaa vaatimuksissa takaovea. Jo polttomoottorikäyttöisiin kaksiakselisiinkin vaadittiin takaovi, jos auto ostetaan uutena. KL toki käyttää jo olemassa olevia takaovettomia VDL:iä ja hyödyntää siten käytettyjen autojen edun takaovettomuuden kanssa. Teliautoihin vaadittiin takaovi kaikissa tapauksissa, sähköbusseihin riittää etu- ja keskiovi/ovet.

----------


## MB1

Tuli tämmöinen aamutuimaan vastaan: 81 RIISTAVESI - KUOPIO, taisi olla savonlinjan auto.
Oliko tämä mukana kilpailutuksessa vai onko sl:n oma linja ?

----------


## Rautatiet529

> Tuli tämmöinen aamutuimaan vastaan: 81 RIISTAVESI - KUOPIO, taisi olla savonlinjan auto.
> Oliko tämä mukana kilpailutuksessa vai onko sl:n oma linja ?


Oli ilmeisesti kilpailutuksessa mukana, koska Jääskeläinen ajoi ennen kesäkuuta senkin. Mahdollista on myös että tuo oli ilman linjanumeroa ennen kesää ja sai numeron 81 samalla kun esim. Kuopio-Pielavesi, Kuopio-Vesanto jne. sai numeron.

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko yhtään Kabusia Vilkku-tilaajaväreissä?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onko yhtään Kabusia Vilkku-tilaajaväreissä?


Ei ole. Vilkku-väreissä on linjojen 4 ja 8 sopimukseen tulleet VDL:t sekä Iveco 24. Kuopion Liikenteen autoista siis.

----------


## Mikko121

> Oli ilmeisesti kilpailutuksessa mukana, koska Jääskeläinen ajoi ennen kesäkuuta senkin. Mahdollista on myös että tuo oli ilman linjanumeroa ennen kesää ja sai numeron 81 samalla kun esim. Kuopio-Pielavesi, Kuopio-Vesanto jne. sai numeron.


Miten nämä linjat muuten kilpailutettiin? Millaiset sopimukset ja oliko näissä mukana Ely ja tuo Vilkkuorganisaatio molemmat?

----------


## Rautatiet529

Kuopion Liikenteen paikkurikalustoon on ensi talvea varten liittynyt 10 Oulusta tuotua vm 2008-2010 Kabus TC4A4:ää.

Uudet KL 75, 76, 77, 78, 79, 80, 83, 84, 85, 86
samassa järjestyksessä ex. KS 70, 109, 111, 112, 113, 114, 163, 137, 63, 126.

Kabuseita on Kuopiossa nyt 34, ja ne kaikki poistuvat 3.6.2021 mennessä uuden kauden alkaessa lopuillakin linjoilla.

Katureita tarvittaneen ensi talveksi vielä muutama lisää, koska viime talvikaudella loppuun asti liikennöineistä autoista 12 lähti (9 Scalaa muualle ja 3 Citeaa Varkauteen), ja nyt vain 10 on tullut tilalle. Noiden 12 autonkin kanssa KL:llä kuulemma oli autoista pulaa joten veikkaan että noin 3 autoa tulee vielä jostain ensi talveksi.

----------


## Rautatiet529

Savonlinja #464 ja Kuopion Liikenne #25 ovat valmistuneet Vilkku-väreihin. Molemmat ovat uudehkoja Iveco Irisbus Crossway:tä.
SL vilkutettuja ovat nyt siis #337, #432 ja #464
KL vilkutettuja ovat #24 ja #25.
Savonlinja tarvinnee vielä pari Vilkku-bussia syksyksi jotta riittää kaikille vaatimuslinjoille 61, 74 ja 75.

----------


## ripperi

Kuopioon on tilattu 13 VDL:n LLE-115 E sähkölinja-autoja. Muista autohankinnoista kesälle '21 ei ole vielä tietova.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kuopiossa kilpailutetaan nyt Vehmersalmen suunnan liikennettä: https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...56120/overview

Hankittavana on Kuopion kaupunkiseudun maaseutuliikenteen avoimet joukkoliikennepalvelut Kuopion Vehmersalmen alueelle, kohde M8 (Vilkku-linjat 81-86) sekä asiointiliikenne bruttokorvaukseen perustuen. Aikaväli 7.6.2021 - 6.6.2025, sopimusaikaa voidaan jatkaa 1 + 1 optiovuodella.

----------


## Rautatiet529

> Hankittavana on Kuopion kaupunkiseudun maaseutuliikenteen avoimet joukkoliikennepalvelut Kuopion Vehmersalmen alueelle, kohde M8 (Vilkku-linjat 81-86) sekä asiointiliikenne bruttokorvaukseen perustuen. Aikaväli 7.6.2021 - 6.6.2025, ...


Savonlinja sai kesäkuusta 2020 alkaneen 5 vuoden sopimuksen tuolle kohteelle. Ovatkohan siis jättämässä niin sanotusti leikin kesken noiden osalta jos kerta nyt kilpailutetaan uudelleen...

----------


## jorkki

Mitenkäs tuo kuopion maaseutu kohteen kilpailutus joko on voittajasta tietoa kellään.

----------


## rane

> Savonlinja sai kesäkuusta 2020 alkaneen 5 vuoden sopimuksen tuolle kohteelle. Ovatkohan siis jättämässä niin sanotusti leikin kesken noiden osalta jos kerta nyt kilpailutetaan uudelleen...


Muistanet väärin. Savonlinjan sopimuskausi tuossa kohteessa on 1.6.2020-6.6.2021. Tilaajaväritystä kohteessa ei vaadita sopimuksen lyhyyden vuoksi.

----------


## Rautatiet529

Siitä ei nyt ole kyse. Sopimuskausi oli kaupungin dokumenttien mukaan 2025 asti, mutta sain asiasta kysellessä tiedon että juurikin kohteen M8 kilpailutuksen tuloksesta oli valitettu ja sen vuoksi järjestetään uudelleenkilpailutus. 

Sopimuskausi lienee lyhennetty 2021 loppumaan sen takia. Tilaajavärejä en usko että on mitään järkeä tunkea niille lähinnä pelkkiä maaseudun koululaisia palveleville linjoille (linja 82 voisi olla ainoa sellainen mihin tuntuisi järkevältä laittaa), mutta uskonpa että liikennöinti jatkuu alkuperäisen 2020-2025-sopimuksen ehtojen mukaan kunhan tämä valituksen takia tehty uusi kilpailu saadaan selväksi.

----------


## rane

> Siitä ei nyt ole kyse. Sopimuskausi oli kaupungin dokumenttien mukaan 2025 asti, mutta sain asiasta kysellessä tiedon että juurikin kohteen M8 kilpailutuksen tuloksesta oli valitettu ja sen vuoksi järjestetään uudelleenkilpailutus. 
> 
> Sopimuskausi lienee lyhennetty 2021 loppumaan sen takia. Tilaajavärejä en usko että on mitään järkeä tunkea niille lähinnä pelkkiä maaseudun koululaisia palveleville linjoille (linja 82 voisi olla ainoa sellainen mihin tuntuisi järkevältä laittaa), mutta uskonpa että liikennöinti jatkuu alkuperäisen 2020-2025-sopimuksen ehtojen mukaan kunhan tämä valituksen takia tehty uusi kilpailu saadaan selväksi.


En nyt ole aivan varma, mistä mielestäsi ei ole kyse, mutta minä vastasin seuraavaan:
"Savonlinja sai kesäkuusta 2020 alkaneen 5 vuoden sopimuksen tuolle kohteelle. Ovatkohan siis jättämässä niin sanotusti leikin kesken noiden osalta jos kerta nyt kilpailutetaan uudelleen..."

Edelleen vastaus tuohon on, että Savonlinjan sopimuskausi tuossa kohteessa on 1.6.2020-6.6.2021. Tilaajaväritystä kohteessa ei vaadita sopimuksen lyhyyden vuoksi.
Sopimuksen allekirjoituspäivä oli 16.1.2020.

----------


## Juissi

Onko kellään vielä tietoa miltä valmistajalta Kuopion telit tulevat?

----------


## ripperi

> Onko kellään vielä tietoa miltä valmistajalta Kuopion telit tulevat?


Volvolta. 5-6 uutta, loput käytettyjä.

Ensimmäinen sähkö-vdl on saapunut myös kuopioon.

----------


## Juissi

> Volvolta. 5-6 uutta, loput käytettyjä.
> 
> Ensimmäinen sähkö-vdl on saapunut myös kuopioon.


Kuopiossa ei hetkeen olekaan ollut Volvoja. Tuosta sähkö-VDL:sta olisi kiva saada kuva tänne  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eppu

> Volvolta. 5-6 uutta, loput käytettyjä.


Lehtimäen liikenteen teli-Volvoista on Tampereelle Länsilinjoille myyty ILL-581 ja -582. Kaksi olisi siis jäljellä, olisivatko ne menneet tai menossa Kuopioon?

----------


## ripperi

> Lehtimäen liikenteen teli-Volvoista on Tampereelle Länsilinjoille myyty ILL-581 ja -582. Kaksi olisi siis jäljellä, olisivatko ne menneet tai menossa Kuopioon?


Pihassa seisoo jl:n #438, ex helb, joka olis jäämässä ajoon.

----------


## antsa

Luulisin että Lahden Volvoja jää kesällä ylimääräiseksi joten sieltä vois Kuopioon joutaa.

----------


## ripperi

> Pihassa seisoo jl:n #438, ex helb, joka olis jäämässä ajoon.


Tämä kyseinen auto onkin menossa vaan maalaukseen ja osoite on varmaankin helsinki.




> Kuopiossa ei hetkeen olekaan ollut Volvoja. Tuosta sähkö-VDL:sta olisi kiva saada kuva tänne


Kuvaa autosta ei ole, mutta tiktokista näkyy löytyvän video kyseisestä sähkö-vdl:stä.
https://www.tiktok.com/@mb_mononen/v...from_webapp=v1

----------


## Juissi

> Tämä kyseinen auto onkin menossa vaan maalaukseen ja osoite on varmaankin helsinki.
> 
> 
> 
> Kuvaa autosta ei ole, mutta tiktokista näkyy löytyvän video kyseisestä sähkö-vdl:stä.
> https://www.tiktok.com/@mb_mononen/v...from_webapp=v1


Hieno bussi, kiitos video-linkistä.

----------


## Star 701

> Pihassa seisoo jl:n #438, ex helb, joka olis jäämässä ajoon.


Itse sain ainakin tiedon, että tuo ei olis jäämässä Kuopioon, vaan olis jatkamassa eteenpäin eli todennäköisemmin Ouluun. Voihan tuo tietenkin olla myös mahdollista että olis jäämässä myös Kuopioonkin..

----------


## ripperi

> Itse sain ainakin tiedon, että tuo ei olis jäämässä Kuopioon, vaan olis jatkamassa eteenpäin eli todennäköisemmin Ouluun. Voihan tuo tietenkin olla myös mahdollista että olis jäämässä myös Kuopioonkin..


Tuossa ylempänä jo korjasin itse itseäni. Ei ole jäämässä. Kuopion telit näkyvät olevan paikallisella volvolla odottamassa luovutusta.

----------


## Wreith

Kehä 3:lla ajeli jotain uusia Vilkun veedeeälliä idän suuntaan päivällä. Näissä oli joku mielenkiintoinen viritelmä katolla taka-osassa

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kehä 3:lla ajeli jotain uusia Vilkun veedeeälliä idän suuntaan päivällä. Näissä oli joku mielenkiintoinen viritelmä katolla taka-osassa


Erään joukkoliikenneharrastajan nettikuvissa esiintyy Vilkun VDL Citea LLE-115 electric -autoja. Yhden rekisteritunnukseksi erottuu XXO-544. Ajoneuvorekisteristä löytyy sille sisaria, esim. XXO-540 ja toisaalta XXO-451:kin*. Ilmeisesti kaksi viimeistä numeroa rekkarissa ja järjestysnumerossa täsmäävät, eli esim. tuo XXO-544 on Kuopion Liikenne 144.

Nämä sähkö-VDL:t lienevät hyvin samankaltaisia verrattuna Lahden yksikköön toimitettuihin. Sen huomasin rekisteritiedoista, että omamassoissa oli pieni ero, samaten seisomapaikkojen lukumäärässä. Täsmälleen samanlaisia Kuopion ja Lahden autot eivät siis ole.

*) Numerot oikeasti tässä järjestyksessä, osa on XXO-4XX-sarjaa, ainakin XXO-449, XXO-450 ja XXO-451.

---------- Tarkennus klo 07:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:57 ----------

Toki korkeuksissakin on pieni ero, tosin hyvin pieni Kuopio vs. Lahti.

----------


## Rautatiet529

Uudet sähköbussit:

#139 XXO-539
#140 XXO-540
#141 XXO-541
#142 XXO-542
#143 XXO-543
#144 XXO-544
#145 XXO-545
#146 XXO-546
#147 XXO-547
#148 XXO-548
#149 XXO-449
#150 XXO-450
#151 XXO-451

Näissä on jopa 40 istumapaikkaa vaikka vaatimus oli 33. Melkein jokainen on ollut jo ajossa, yleensä linjoilla 2, 4, 8, 9, 22, 29 ja joitain 5 lisäautoja. Linja 5 saa muuten sunnuntaillekin 30 min vuorovälin kesälle.

JL #438, josta täällä oli aika erikoista spekulaatiota lähti runkolinjaväreissä HelB #702:ksi. Se ei olisikaan kelvannut ajoon Kuopiossa enää kesällä. KL kuljettajia kuitenkin ilmeisesti koulutettiin telikaturilla ajoon tällä autolla, koska se pyöri henkilökuntaa kyydissään pari viikkoa kaupungilla Linkki-väreissä.

Tehdasuudet telit ovat Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE mallisia, numeroiltaan #10-15 eli kuusi kappaletta. Lahdesta poistuu kesällä viisi vastaavaa, vanhempaa teliä jotka tullevat Kuopioon. Sieltä saattaa myös liietä joitain poistuvia diesel-VDL:iä.

Kabus TC4A4:iä on tähän mennessä lähtenyt useita Jyväskylään ja yksi Lahden "romupihalle" KL-väreissä seisomaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Kiitos jäsenelle Rautatiet529 hyvistä tiedoista. Tuo 40 istumapaikkaa 11,5-metriselle matalalattiabussille voi kuulostaa paljolta, mutta kyllä tuo tieto rekisteritiedoissakin noin ilmoitetaan. 40 istumapaikkaa sisältänee klaffipaikatkin, eikö niin? Pienipyöräisen bussin pyöräkotelotkaan eivät haukkaa järjettömästi tilaa eikä auto ole edes täysmatala (taakse siis saa istuimia varsin tiiviisti).

Noiden Kuopion (ja Lahden) sähkö-VDL:ien pituus on siis 11,5 m, mutta akseliväli on kuitenkin 6200 mm. Se on ehkä vähän erikoinen yhdistelmä, lyhyys ei tuo sellaista ketteryyttä, jota voisi olettaa noin lyhyelle autolle. Ylitykset sitten ovatkin lyhyet, molemmat.

----------


## Miska

> Kiitos jäsenelle Rautatiet529Tuo 40 istumapaikkaa 11,5-metriselle matalalattiabussille voi kuulostaa paljolta, mutta kyllä tuo tieto rekisteritiedoissakin noin ilmoitetaan. 40 istumapaikkaa sisältänee klaffipaikatkin, eikö niin?


Olen ymmärtänyt, että noissa olisi 35 kiinteää matkustajaistuinta eli arvatenkin niiden lisäksi 4 klaffi-istuinta ja kuljettaja. Jostain kuvasta olin katsovinani, että noissa olisi tilaa vain kaksille lastenvaunuille, kun useat tilaajat vaativat kolmea lastenvaunupaikkaa. Kuljettajan ja etupyöräkoteloiden välissä noissa taitaa olla joku pömpeli viemässä kaksi istumapaikkaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Olen ymmärtänyt, että noissa olisi 35 kiinteää matkustajaistuinta eli arvatenkin niiden lisäksi 4 klaffi-istuinta ja kuljettaja. Jostain kuvasta olin katsovinani, että noissa olisi tilaa vain kaksille lastenvaunuille, kun useat tilaajat vaativat kolmea lastenvaunupaikkaa. Kuljettajan ja etupyöräkoteloiden välissä noissa taitaa olla joku pömpeli viemässä kaksi istumapaikkaa.


Asia saattaa olla hyvinkin juuri noin, kuljettajankin paikka ilmoitetaan nykyään hyvin usein ajoneuvorekisterin paikkalukuihin. Noilla istumapaikkamäärillä ja ajoneuvon koolla ei enää kovin kummoisesti jää tilaa lastenvaunuille.

----------


## Rattivaunu

YLE on tehnyt Kuopion sähköbussien käyttöönotosta jutun verkkosivuilleen. KL:n sähköbussihankintaa tarkastellaan eri näkökulmista.

----------


## Rautatiet529

> YLE on tehnyt Kuopion sähköbussien käyttöönotosta jutun verkkosivuilleen. KL:n sähköbussihankintaa tarkastellaan eri näkökulmista.


Hyvä artikkeli, harmi vaan että toimittajalle on ilmaistu biodieselautojen määrä väärin ja tuossa on otettu huomioon vain nyt alkaneiden kohteiden 3 ja 4 autot, ja mainittu että vain 40 olisi puhtaita ajoneuvoja. Jokainen 61:stä (+vara-autot) paikkurin autosta kulkee nyt biodieselillä tai sähköllä. Sitten taas mainittu otanta että 80% joukkoliikenteestä Kuopiossa kulkee biodieselillä tai sähköllä sisältänee sen n. 20% Vilkun kilpailuttamia seutuvuoroja, joilla ei biodieselvaatimuksia ole ollut, ja on siten oikein.


Samaan syssyyn pientä päivitystä:

- Kabusit poistuivat eilen ajallaan ajosta
- Eilen oli ennätysmäärä pariin vuoteen Kabuseja ajossa sunnuntaina, vielä syksyllä sunnuntait ajettiin pelkillä VDL:illä mutta nyt KL ajoi 10 Kabusilla
- Tänään sähköbussit siirtyivät melkein kokonaan 16/20/21-kierrolle ja linjalle 7
- Linjalla 82 alkoi tilaajavärivaatimus valituksen takia vuoteen lyhennetyn liikennöintisopimuksen vaihtuessa viisivuotiseen. Liikennöitsijä Savonlinja, tänään ajoi auto #464
- Linjat 71-75 siirtyivät takaisin Matkakeskuksen lähtölaitureihin
- Helsingin yhteydet Kuopioon elpyivät hieman, Soisalon Liikenne aloitti päivittäisen S5-pikavuoroparin sekä yhden KuopioVarkaus-linjaparin auton siirtämiseksi Varkauteen
- Kymen Charterline aloitti linjan 90 ajamisen, tänään ajossa oli autot #2 ja #9
- Havaitsin äskettäin Koiviston Auton VDL:t #210 ja #211 Kuopion Liikenteellä

----------


## Rautatiet529

Päivitystä Kuopiosta talviaikataulujen alettua:

Ensiksi KL:n uudet kalustohankinnat

#5 ILL-601 (KA #246) Volvo B8RLE 8900LE vm. 2014
#6 ILL-602 (KA #247) Volvo B8RLE 8900LE vm. 2014
#7 ILL-603 (KA #248) Volvo B8RLE 8900LE vm. 2014
#8 ILL-600 (KA #250) Volvo B8RLE 8900LE vm. 2014
#9 ILL-604 (KA #249) Volvo B8RLE 8900LE vm. 2014

#10 RUL-410 Volvo B8RLE 8900LE vm. 2021
#11 RUL-411 Volvo B8RLE 8900LE vm. 2021
#12 RUL-412 Volvo B8RLE 8900LE vm. 2021
#13 RUL-413 Volvo B8RLE 8900LE vm. 2021
#14 RUL-414 Volvo B8RLE 8900LE vm. 2021
#15 RUL-415 Volvo B8RLE 8900LE vm. 2021

#173 TZH-852 (KA #210) VDL LLE-120 vm. 2014
#174 TZH-853 (KA #211) VDL LLE-120 vm. 2014
#175 TZH-854 (KA #212) VDL LLE-120 vm. 2014
#176 TZH-855 (KA #213) VDL LLE-120 vm. 2014

Kaikki ovat Vilkku-väreissä, ja omien havaintojeni mukaan kaikki paitsi #7 ja #176 ovat olleet ajossa.

Suurin määrä telejä linjan koko automäärään nähden on linjoilla 5, 22 ja 29, yksittäisiä telejä muillakin linjoilla.
Sähköbussit ajavat näemmä vakiona edelleen 7 ja 16/20/21-kiertoja, sekä muita talviaikatauluissa mukana olevia lyhyitä kiertoja kuten linjat 9 ja 29.
Kuopion Liikenteen varikolla on edelleen suuri määrä Kabuseja.
Pohjolan Liikenteen ja Vihavaisen Taksin paikkurikalusto on ennallaan, ei muutoksia sitten 2019 syksyn.

Sain myös tällaiset tiedot: Linjalla 4 joka kuuluu eri sopimukseen, kuin mihin telit kilpailutettiin, on tarkoitus ajaa talvella jokin kierto telillä.
Kohteisiin 2 (linjat 4, 8, 14) ja 5 (linjat 2[kesä], 10, 30-40) tullaan suunnitelman mukaan vaatimaan teliautoja seuraavassa kilpailutuksessa.

Seutupuolella ei muuta ihmeempää paitsi Savonlinjan #334 ja #930 Vilkku-värisyys. Ilmeisesti jokin kolmaskin tilaajavärinen korkealattia on teipattu, ehkä #998.

----------


## MB1

Vilkku-värisyys: lisäksi 931, 998

----------


## Rautatiet529

Päivitystä syksyyn 2022:

Kuopion Liikenteelle kaksi autoa lisää, aloittivat liikennöinnin elokuussa:
#1 ILL-607 Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE (ex KA #237)
#2 ILL-608 Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE (ex KA #238)
Linjalle 5 yksi uusi telikierto tälle aikataulukaudelle ja 6X:n vuoroja tullut yli kaksinkertaisesti lisää.
Linjasta 2 on tehty nyt puoliksi rengaslinja reittiosuudella KeskustaHaapaniemiSavilahtiNiiralaKeskusta.
Puijonkatu on 1.-16.10. rautatiesillan kohdalta poikki joten moni linja kiertää Maaherrankadun rata-alikululle.
Ja Kuopion Joukkoliikennelautakunta suunnittelee Vilkun lippujen hintoihin jonkinlaista korotusta.

----------

